# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  S. Luarasi dhe Migjeni

## erzeni

DOSSIER 

Për herë të parë "Gazeta" publikon kujtimet e pabotuara të Skënder Luarasit dhe debatet e tij në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve për Gjovalin Lukën, Vehbi Balën e Shuteriqin 

"Ja si e falsifikoi Dhimitër Shuteriqi veprën e Migjenit" 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, u njohëm me një histori të shkurtër të jetës së Profesor Skënder Luarasit, i cili u lind në 19 janar1900 në fshatin Luaras të Kolonjës dhe babai i tij, Petro Nini, njihet si mësuesi që hapi të parën shkollë shqipe në Shqipëri, në shtatë marsin e vitit 1887. Skënder Luarasi mësimet e para i mori nga i jati i tij në qytetin e Korçës dhe në Negovan e më pas studjoi në Robert Kolezh të Stambollit. Pas mbarimit të asaj shkolle, ai shkoi në SHBA ku studjoi dhe u diplomua në "Easton Akademi" e "Amerikan Internacional Kolezh Springfield, Mass" të cilat i përfundoi në vitin 1919. Pas përfundimit të tyre ai u kthye në Shqipëri dhe shërbeu si mësues në shkollat që u hapën nga Kryqi i Kuq amerikan në qarkun e Elbasanit. Në vitet 1922-1926, Skënderi mbaroi gjimnazin klasik në Freishtad të Austrisë dhe në vitet 1926-1930, ai studjoi dhe u diplomua në Fakultetin e Filozofisë në Vjenë. Nga viti 1930 deri në 1936, ai shërbeu si mësues në shkollën Teknike të Tiranës, Institutin Tregtar të Vlorës dhe në gjinazin klasik të Shkodrës. Në dhjetorin e vitit 1936, ai shkoi për të luftuar si vullnetar në Brigadat Internacionaliste në Spanjë, ku u muar edhe me shtypin e propagandën. Pasi qëndroi disa vjet në kampet e përqëndrimit, ai u kthye në Shqipëri në vitin 1945 dhe u zgjodh si deputet i Kolonjës në legjislaturën e parë. Nga viti 1946 e deri në vitin 1976 kur ai doli në pension, shërbeu si mësues e pedagog në disa gjimnaze dhe Fakultetin e Histori-Gjuhësisë.

Duke qenë se Skënder Luarasi e kishte idhull Migjenin, që në vitin 1945 ai filloi të interesohej që t'ë botohej vepra e plotë e tij. Lidhur me këtë, në kujtimet e tija të pabotuara që i ka titulluar "Ç'kam parë e dëgjuar", ka shkruar: "Gjatë vitit 1947 mblodha gjithë veprën e Migjenit, në prozë e poezi që t'i botoja me rastin e 10 vjetorit të vdekjes së tij. Pata përgatitur edhe një biografi të tij rreth 100 faqe të pasuruara me plot fotografi dhe faksimile. Pjesa më interesante do të ishin shtatë novela të panjohura që m'i pat dorzuar ime shoqe, Ollga, motra e Migjenit"Megjithëse isha një nga krijuesit e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, më ofronin rrallë e tek më shumë kur kishin ndonjë nevojë të ngutëshme, apo interes personal, sekretari i saj Dhimitër Shuteriqi. Një ditë i vajta në komitet dhe e pyeta ndë kishin interes të botonin Migjenin, jetën dhe veprën e tij, me shtatë novela ende të panjohura me rastin e shënuar të 10 vjetorit të vdekjes. Vura re se ndërkohë në atë komitet kishte njerëz që do të donin të mos i përmëndej emri kurrë Migjenit. Por "Shtatë novela të panjohura? Vërtetet?" Dhe kushtu ua dorzova materialin: Veprën e Migjenit dhe biografinë 100 faqe me foto e faksimile", thuhet në kujtimet e Luarasit lidhur me interesimin e tij për botimin e veprës së Migjenit dhe materialet për jetën e veprën që ai i dorzoi në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve. Mirpo Kryesia e Lidhjes nuk caktoi Luarasin për përgatitjen e botimin e veprës së Migjenit, por Gjovalin Lukën, Vehbi Balën dhe Dhimitër Shuteriqin. Sipas kujtimeve të Luarasit, të tre autorët në fjalë, jo vetëm që nuk thanë asnjë fjalë mirënjohje për njeriun (S. Luarasin) që u dorzoi të gjithë materialin me biografinë e Migjenit, por dhe e shtrëmbëruan e falsifikuan pothuaj të gjithë jetën dhe veprën e tij. Për këtë gjë.Skënder Luarsi mbajti një diskutim në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve, ku i denoncoi të gjitha ato falsifikime flagrante dhe i bëri një biografi të shkurtër origjinës dhe jetës së Migjenit, për të treguar se si qëndronte e vërteta rreth tij.

Falsifikimi nga Gjovalin Luka
Lidhur me falsifikimin e veprës së Migjenit nga Gjovalin Luka, në diskutimin e Skënder Luarsit në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve në mes të tjerash thuhet: "Ndërrmarja Shtetërore e Botimeve këto ditë botoi veprën e Migjenit e redaktuar nga Gjovalin Luka dhe e shqyrtuar e korektuar nga Skënder Luarasi. Në fakt ky vëllim pushton landën që Skënder Luarasi ja pati dorzuar për botim Komitetit drejtonjës të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve në Gusht 1948 që të botohej me rastin e dhjetë vjetorit të vdekjes së Migjenit. Ndër të tjera "Refreni i Qytetit të Veriut" tetë novela (nga të cilat dy të pambaruara) të pabotuara gjer dje dhe që i ruan në dorëshkrim familja e poetit, Gjovalin Luka nuk i ka dalluar novelat e shkurtëra nga novelat e "Refrenit të Qytetit të Veriut", por i ka përzer dhe i ka vënë nëntitullin "Skica dhe tregime" Që në krye del pyetja: A kemi të drejtë t'a botojmë të ndryshuar një vepër posthume? Disa janë të mëndjes se po. "Migjeni" thonë ata, "si i ri që qe, nuk qe dhe kaq i arrirë në gjuhën e tij të pasur". Këtë pikpamje, si duket, Gjovalin Luka e ka pranuar dhe është përpjekur ta zbatojënë veprën e Migjenit. Dhe kështu në novelat që dalin sot në dritë për të parën herë, nëpër 32 faqe, (fq. 128-160) hasim jo më pak se 500 ndryshime prej origjinalit, të cilat do të kërkonin 15 faqe të tjera për t'i vënë në "Ndreqje gabimesh". Pasi Luarasi shpjegon hollësisht të gjitha shtrembërimet e bëra nga Gjovalin Luka, në fund të diskutimit të tij shprehet: "Zoti Gjovalin Luka që mori pësipër të redaktonte materialin e mbledhur nga tjetërkush (Skënder Luarasi) dhe nuk pati mirësinë të shënonte asnjë fije mirënjohje për mundimin e të tjerëve, a e ka patur për detyrë të superonte çdo punë të bërë gjer më tani mbi veprën e Migjenit. Gjovalin Luka i ka patur të gjitha mundësitë ta plotësonte këtë detyrë, sepse e ka pasur të gjithë materialin e poetit të ruajtur në arkivin e Institutit të Shkencave. Por ç'u bë, u bë dhe mirë që tirazhi është i unjët vetëm katër mijë kopje dhe do të çduken në katër javë e sipër".

Luarasi: Ja e vërteta mbi Migjenin

Më pas Skënder Luarasi, pasi paraqet një tabllo të hollësishme lidhur me prejardhjen shqiptare të Migjenit, e vazhdon atë me shkollimin dhe vdekjen e tij ku midis të tjerash shprehet: "Milloshi që kishte mbaruar filloren serbishte në Shkodër më 1923, kur i vdiq i jati dhe i vëllai, ndodhej tek e motra në Tivar, ku mbaroi shkollën unike. Këtu i ungji, Jovani e njoftoi se i kishte nxjerrë bursë për në gjimnazin e Manastirit. U nis atje më 1927 dhe e bëri atë shkollë më 1932. Në diplomën e lëshuar prej drejtorisë së shkollës më 18 qershor 1932 shënohet si "Bir i Gjergjit tregëtar". Emërin e Milloshit nuk e zë dot në gojë në rrethin e farefisit të tij, pa mos i bërë të qajnë të gjithë. Të emtat e tezet rrëfejnë se sa e lumtur ishte kjo familje kur rronin akoma prindërit dhe me sa kujdes e dashuri të madhe i rriti i ati të gjashtë fëmijët që mbetën pa nënë që në të ri. Babai i Milloshit, siç ishte vetë me shkollë, djem e vajza, Milloshin e vogël, Milloshin delikat prej trupit e prej ndnjejave, kurrë nuk i vuri në punë, kurrë nuk ia prishi zemrën. Edhe kurrë e thërriste në dyqan, nuk qe veçse t'i mbushte xhepat me sheqerka dhe t'i thosh: "Tashi shko, luaj me shokët". Me vdekjen e të zotit të shtëpisë familja humbi shtyllën ekonomike. Motra e tretë vajti të rrojë tek ungji, Jovani dhe më e vogla fare te xhaja në Ylqin, për të vazhduar mësimet. Brenda vjetit edhe kësaj i dhanë bursë për në Sarajevë të cilën e mbaroi më 1933. Kjo pasi kaloi beharin tek e motra në Tivar, në janar 1934 erdhi në Shkodër tek i vëllai. Në nëntor 1934 kësaj Ministrija e Arsimit i dha bursë shqiptare për në Torino ku mbaroi për mathematikë. Në duart e saj vdiq Milloshi në Torre Pellice më 30 gusht 1938, pa mbushur akoma 27 vjeç. I dhashë këto shënime të përgjithshme në mënyrë që t'u ndihmojë mono-grafistëve ta caktojnë drejt shtresën shoqërore nga e cila dolli Migjeni dhe të ndreqin gjithë këto gabime të rënda që ka bërë Vehbi Bala, disa prej të cilave i ka kopjuar verbërisht prej shënimeve biografike të mëparme. Sa për kohën e Millosh Gjergj Nikollës në shkollën theologjike të Monastirit, kjo bën një kapitull të veçantë të jetës së tij, fort interesante. Por nuk mund të zgjatemi, prandaj theksoj vetëm një gjë për këtë kohë: që Milloshi është shkruar në shkollë si shqiptar, dhe grupi i shqiptar i studentëve e njihnin Milloshin si eksponentin moral të tyre. Ditën e imekripsionit dekani i tha: "Po si mund të jesh shqiptar kur je nga Shkodra, orthodhoks, dhe quhesh Millosh!dhe vjen në këtë shkollë! "Nuk e dija se shkolla qe vetëm për serbët", iu përgjegj Milloshi", thuhet në diskutimin e Skënder Luarsit për jetën e Migjenit, gjë e cila ishte shtrembëruar nga autori i monografisë së tij, Vehbi Bala.

Ditët e fundit të Migjenit

Më poshtë në diskutimin e Luarsit thuhet: "Në Shkodër Migjeni ndenjë një mot pa punë. Në maj 1933 u bë shtetëzimi i shkollave në Shqipëri. Në 18 të këtij muaji Migjeni u emërua mësues në Vrakë me 160 franga ari në muaj. Aherë konsulli jugosllav Bezheviqi, sekretari i konsullatës Nukoliqi, disa nga far e fisi i tij që simpatizonin me jugosllavët si orthodhoksë ose kishin origjinë malazeze, orthodhoksë sërbomanë, klerikët e ndezur prej konsullatës dhe të gjithë sa qenë kundër shkollës shqipe të shtetëzuar ia nisën kryqëzatës së shëmtuar kundër Milloshit. Në Shkodër ndër të rinjtë që shoqëroheshin me gëzim të madh me Milloshin, ishin studentët Vojo Kushi, Qemal Stafa, Vasil Llazari, veç Jordan Misjes të cilin e kishte pasur shok shkolle në Manastir dhe Salo Halili, Teufik Gjuli dhe Stefi Andrea, qe edhe i biri i konsullit jugosllav që e simpatizonin Migjenin. Me qëllim që t'u bënte ballë sëmundjeve gallopante, pasi nuk i dhanë vizë për në Jugosllavi, shokët e këshilluan të shkonte në Athinë ku kishte doktorë shumë të mirë dhe qe lirë. Kështu në behar 1934 shkoi në Greqi, përmes Korçës, për të ndenjur atje nja tre muaj. U kthye brenda një muaj se nuk paskesh qenë vërtet aq lirë sa i kishin thënë shokët, ose Milloshi nuk mund të bënte llogari. Për vitin tjetër shkollor Milloshi kërkoi transferimin nga Vraka, ku filloi vargun e tij të lirë, në një shkollë malore e dërguan në Pukë. Në Pukë shkroi më 16 qershoe 1937 këngën e tij të fundit "Nën flamurët e melankolisë". Kur pa se shëndeti po i keqësohej mendoi të shkonte në Itali. Kishte dy tre muaj të dimrit të gjatë të cilëve qe mbyllur shkolla malore. Me rrogat e tre muajve u nis më 13 qershor nga Shqipëria, ku nuk u kthye më i gjallë. Në këto rrethana jetoi e vdiq Millosh Gjergj Nikolla të cilin bota shqiptare e njeh me pseudonimin e bërë nga tre shkronjat e para të emërit të tij Migjeni".

Falsifikimet nga Shuteriqi

Pas diskutimit të Luarasit, në mbledhjen e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, filluan diskutimet dhe replikat ku midis të tjerave. Luarsi u përgjigjet: "I falet Vehbi Balës, si i ri që është, që nuk dha asnjë pasqyrë të kohës së Migjenit, por nuk mund t'i falet bashkohësit të Migjenit që na jep një tabllo të deformuar të asaj kohe. Shuteriqi e fillon kështu përshkrimin mbi Migjenin në Monografinë e tij: "Jemi në kohën e Branko Merxhanit (sikur Branko Merxhani të ishte Djalli në atë konstelacion planetesh) i cili kishte përqafuar pozitivizmin neokantian t' Emil Durheimit". Mirpo në "Përpjekjen Shqiptare", maj 1938, tamam Shuteriqi përkthen sociologjinë e Emil Durhaimit, të cilën e quan "Vepër themeltare për diturinë pedagogjike të sotme, për të cilën edukuesit shqiptarë kanë nevojë të ngutëshme. Këtë edukatë duhet t'ia përshtasim shoqërisë, se problemi në fjalë ka rëndësi të madhe për ne shqiptarët". Shoku Mahir po më pyet: "Po çdo të na thuash me këto, ku hynë këto në monografinë e Migjenit". Po si nuk hyjnë! Dhimitër Shuteriqi nuk duhet që ta shkruante monografinë e Migjenit, i mbruhur me kuptime e njoftime të shtrembëra, shkrimtar dekadent, borgjez e antimarksist në botëkuptimin e tij, Dhimitër Shuteriqi, nxënës bajagi i zellshëm i pedagogut Dewey, nuk mund veçse ta paraqiste keq poetin dhe mësuesin Migjen. Tamam ashtu e ka paraqitur".

(vijon nesër)

gsh

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

Kush mundi numrin e djeshem me Dosjen Luarasi ta ket gjetur le ta sjelli ketu..

GSH

----------

DOSSIER IV 

Për herë të parë publikohen kujtimet e pabotuara të Skënder Luarasit lidhur me burgosjet e shkrimtarëve të shquar, Kuteli, Varfi, Draçini e Petro Marko nga drejtuesit e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve 

Luarasi letër Mehmetit: "Ju lutem shpëtoni Petro Markon" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e tretë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, nëpërmjet kujtimeve të profesor Skënder Luarasit, u njohëm me peripecitë e vujatjet që kaloi ai që nga viti 1945 e deri në fund të jetës, nga intrigat e kolegëve e tij që kryesonin Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë. Të gjitha ato sulme dhe shpifje që u bënë në adresë të Luarasit, erdhën pas denoncimit dhe akuzave që u bëri ai në Lidhje, Dhimitër Shuteriqit e Vehbi Balës, lidhur me shtërembërimin e falsifikimin që i bënë ata jetës dhe veprës së Migjenit, duke e nxjerrë atë me origjinë sllave dhe se ai ishte frymëzuar nga shokët e tij komunistë, Qemal Stafa, Vojo Kushi e Jordan Misja, kur në një kohë sipas shpjegimeve të Luarasit, ata ishin nxënësit e Migjenit dhe në atë kohë, pra në 1934, jo vetëm që nuk kishte fare lëvizje komuniste, por ishte e kundërta, Qemali, Vojo e Jordani, si edhe e gjithë rinia e asaj kohe, frymëzoheshin prej poezive të Migjeënit. Sulmet dhe intrigat ndaj Luarasit, u intesifikuan me rastin e dhjetë vjetorit të vdekjes së Migjenit, kur Sekretari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, Fatmir Gjata, i kërkoi Luarasit të botonte një shkrim për Migjenin, por pasi Skënderi ia dorzoi, ai nuk ia botoi duke i thënë: Ti mendon ndryshe nga ne". Pas kësaj, Fatmiri e nxorri jashtë nga zyra Luarasin, të cilin të nesërmen e thirri në zyrë, Drago Siliqi dhe i tha se kishte urdhër nga Ramiz Alia që t'ia hiqte librat e tij nga qarkullimi, sepse kishte sharë Partinë. Pas kësaj, Luarasi i kërkoi takim, Ramiz Alisë, dhe i bëri të ditur se të gjitha ato ishin shpifje që i vinin nga Shuteriqi dhe Musarai, të cilët kishin futur në lojë edhe Fadil Paçramin. Të gjitha këto dhe mbrojtjen që i bëri Ramiz Alia nga sulmet e tyre, Luarasi ia kujton me anë të një letre në vitin 1980, ku i kërkon Ramizit që ta mbrojë përsëri nga shpifjet e Shuteriqit dhe plumbat që po i kanosnin jetën.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Dënimi i Draçinit
Në kujtimet e pabotuara të profesor Skënder Luarasit, të përmbledhura prej tij në një libër voluminoz që e ka titulluar që në gjallje të tij "Ç'kam parë e dëgjuar", Luarasi nuk flet vetëm për sulmet, shpifjet dhe intrigat e përdorura nga kolegët shkrimtarë ndaj tij personalisht, por ai ndalet gjerë e gjatë edhe ndaj intrigave që u përdorën nga shefat që drejtonin Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve, sidomos kundër Mitrush Kutelit, Andrea Varfit, Qemal Draçinit etj, të cilët jo vetëm që i dënuan dhe i burgosën, por edhe ua përvetësuan veprën e tyre. Lidhur me këto, Luarasi ka shkruar: "Në fillim të korrikut 1947 me urdhër të Ministrisë Arsimit më caktaun anëtar të komisjonit Pedagogjik që do të përpilonte programet për shkollën e re dhe do të përgatiste tekset për gjuhën shqipe dhe historinë e Shqipërisë. U paraqita te ndihmës Ministri Fadil Paçrami të cilin e gjeta duke biseduar me zë të lartë me Dhimitër Shuteriqin që i thosh: "Je emëruar inspektor epror, pse ankohesh". Me të hyrë unë e ndërpreu fjalinë dhe i tha se unë do të ndihmoja në sektorin e letërsisë. "Nuk kemi nevojë për atë", shoku shef i tha Shuteriqi për mua. Dhe vërtet nuk kishte, veçse për përkthyesit nga rusishtja, bullgarishtja dhe sidomos serbo-kroatishtja. Këta do t'i përkthenin programet nga ato gjuhë dhe daktilografistet do t'i kopjonin. Shefi ynë i nderuar tregoi interes të veçantë për Qemal Draçinin, një mësues nga Shkodra. Ky qe bërë shpirti i komisionit dhe mund të thuhet se gjatë atyre dy muajve, bëri më shumë punë se të dymbëdhjetë anëtarët e komisionit, duke inkluduar dhe shefin. "Nuk kemi nevojë për këtë shef", i tha Shuteriqi ndihmës ministrit me një ton të atillë që më bëri të mendohem. Dhe mendova se nuk ka njeri të panevojshëm në një shtet socialist, të gjithë janë të nevojshëm. Zogu kish nevojë për vjershat e Shuteriqit dhe Mustafa Kruja për tipin e tij. Nga fundi i gushtit, Qemal Draçini i paraqiti ndihmës ministrit Fadil Paçrami, bilancin e punës së tij në komisionin pedagogjik, ia paraqiti rrëmbyeshëm se desh të ndodhej me detyrë në gjimnazin e Shkodrës kur të hapeshin shkollat. Kështu ndodhi në mëngjez. Pasdreke, kur qemë mbledhur për të fundit herë që të jepnim edhe ne të tjerët llogari të punës sonë, hyri në sallë vëllai i Qemal Draçinit, i çqetësuar e me sy të përlotur, dhe pyeti se përse ia arrestuan vëllanë", thuhet në kujtimet e Luarasit lidhur me arrestimin e Qemal Draçinit, ish-shokut më të ngushtë të Qemal Stafës, të cilin e ekzekutuan në qelitë e Sigurimit të Shkodrës.

Dënimi i Kutelit
Lidhur me dënimin e shkrimtarit të famshëm Llazar Pasko, i njohur ndryshme me pseudonimin letrar: Mitrush Kuteli, në kujtimet e tij, midis të tjerash Luarasi ka shkruar: "Një tjetër vizitor për atë ditë në zyrën e shefit qe Dhimitër Pasko, nga Pogradeci. Për këtë kish nevojë të madhe. Nuk besoj të gjendej asokohe një njohës aq i mirfilltë i këngës popullore, sidomos të jugut, sa ky njohës i apasionuar i shpirtit shqiptar. Unë e njihja që para çlirimit për patriot, dhe shumë u çudita kur një ditë nga fundi i gushtit, shefi, Dhimitër Shuteriqi, na e përshkroi për filofashist. Dhimitri, Paskoja u hakmorr duke ardhur në mbledhje dhe mbi trapezë na hodhi një vandak revistash italiane që të shihnim nga fotografitë se kush pati qenë filofashist. Unë e kisha njohur Paskon për patriot, por edhe për njeri të mirë, ndonëse pati njerëz që deshën të më armiqësonin me të. Unë fola dhe ay ma tregoi shkakun përse Dhimitër Shuteriqi e pati afruar në fillim dhe përbuzur më vonë. Në komisjonin pedagogjik, shefi ynë, (Shuteriqi) që në fillim na lajmëroi me kartë-vizitë se që pati marrë titullin "inspektor epruer i arsimit" por në të vërtetë u emërua Drejtor i Institutit të Lartë Pedagogjik. Si i tillë iu zotua Dhimitër Paskos ta koptonte për profesor të folklorit, por e pyeti ndë do ta bënte dot. I gëzuar nga ky propozim, Kuteli ia dorzoi materialin shefit, që ky me materialin të vinte superiorit se jo vetëm pranonte kathedrën e folklorit, por edhe që i pregatitur ta kryente mirë detyrën e re. Drejtori i Institutit të Lartë Pedagogjik i tha Paskos me më se qëndrueshmëri për të mirën e tij, por superiorët nuk ia pranuan kërkesën. Pas ca kohe, Dhimitër Paskon e dërgoi të piqej me Qemal Draçinin. Me siguri në atë rrugë (burg) Fadil Paçrami do të më kishte çuar edhe mua se edhe unë pata biseda të ashpëra me ndihmës ministrin. Por mua më shpëtoi imuniteti parlamentar", thuhet në kujtimet e Luarasit për burgosjen e Mitrush Kutelit, pak kohë pasi ishte burgosur Qemal Draçini.

Dënimi i Varfit
Lidhur me dënimin e shkrimtarit tjetër Andrea Varfi, në kujtimet e tij, Luarasi ka shkruar: "Kur isha duke biseduar me Fadil Paçramin në zyrën e tij, ai më tha se i duheshin gjashtë inspektorë për shkollën e re dhe unë i thashë se isha në gjëndje t'i gjeja, jo gjashtë por një dyzinë. "Mirë the, këtu fole mirë, ti Skënder gabon kur kërkon të bësh dy a më shumë gjëra përnjëherësh. Ti edhe për punët e shkrimtarit shumë interesohesh" Dhe kur iu përgjegja se isha anëtar i asaj Lidhje dhe se duhej të interesohesha, si jo, më pyeti: Po sikur të jetë nevoja të bëjmë ndryshime në këtë organizatë, ke edhe për atje nja gjashtë shkrimtarë për të zëvëndësuar të soçmit në komitet?" "Posi s'ka" i thashë unë dhe i mumërova nja dy tre veta ku i përmënda edhe emrin e Andrea Varfit", e ai mërmëriti: "Edhe Andera Varfin do vije në krye të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëvet, e ?" Dhe brofi në këmbë dhe më dha të kuptonjë që biseda jonë pati marrë fund. Me të dalë nga porta, u mendova: Andrea Varfi ka qenë nxënësi im, nga më të mirët, patriot, bir patrioti, e don atdheun, Republikën tonë popullore, Partinë me gjithë shpirt, ka marrë pjesë më armë në dorë për çlirimin e vëndit. A ta lajmëronj për sa dëgjova sot për të? Dhe vajta t'ja tregonj bisedën që pata me Fadil Paçramin. E pyeta: "Andrea, sikur njeri të të kish thënë diçka të keqe për mua, a do të vije për të më treguar, kur më tha se po, edhe unë ia tregova. Atë pasdreke, ose të nesërmen, tek po shkoja udhës përpara kafe Vollgës (ashtu quhej atëhere) dëgjova të trokitura në penxheren e kafenesë. Qe ky Aleksandër Xhuvani, më dha shenjë të hynja. Qe i brengosur, kur ndenja më pyeti: "A ke marrë vesh për Andrea Varfin? E burgosën". Beharit të motit 1947, më thirrë në inspektori, ku më lajmëruan se qeshë transferuar në një shkollë fillore. I thashë përgjegjëses Çitaku se nuk do ta prisja atë emërim. Më thirri përsëri Fadil Paçrami dhe më tha se në shkollat fillore do të dërgojë mësuesit më të mirë t'arsimit, që të hidheshin themelet e shëndosha të shkollës së re. Unë ia përgjigja: "Ndë qoftë kështu, do ta pranoj transferimin, por kur të vij atje dhe më i miri nga të gjithë". Po kush është ky më i miri nga të gjithë?", më tha Paçrami. "Ti", iu përgjigja dhe dolla nga zyra. U binda se ndodhesha ballë për ballë jo vetëm Fadil Paçramit, por një bande të tërë të betuar që të më dërmonin pabesisht dhe se s'ishte vetëm punë jete por edhe nderi. Dhe u binda që Ministri nuk pati gisht në këtë mes, porse Fadil Paçrami. Dhe më kapi pendesa që në leksionin mbi Lame Kodrën isha sjellë i rreptë dhe jo i drejtë", thuhet në kujtimet e Luarsit lidhur me dënimin e shkrimtarit Andrea Varfi, për të cilin, ai bën përgjegjës e akuzon direkt, Fadil Paçramin.

Letër Mehmetit, për Petro Markon 
Sipas kujtimeve të Skënder Luarasit të përmbledhura në librin e tij të pabotuar me titull "Ç'kam parë e dëgjuar", si dhe të dokumenteve e letrave të panumurta që përbëjnë koresopdencën e tij me kolegët shkrimtarë e personalitetet e larta të udhëheqjes së Byrosë Politike, të cilat disponohen nga familja e Luarasi, shihet qartë se Skënderi jo vetëm nuk ka pasur cmirë për kolegët e tij shkrimtarë, por përkundrazi ai shpesh herë ka ndërhyrë për t'i mbrojtur ata dhe për t'i shpëtuar nga burgu. Një nga ata shkrimtarë të njohur që është interesuar Luarasi, ka qenë edhe i famshëmi Petro Marko, me të cilin ai njihej dhe kishte miqësi të thellë që nga koha kur të dy kishin shkuar vullnetarë për të luftuar në Brigadat Internacionaliste në Luftën e Spanjës. Për mikun e tij të ngushtë Petro Marko, më 13 gusht 1975, Skënder Luarasi i pati dërguar një letër kryeministrit Mehmet Shehu, ku i shkruante: "I dashur shoku Mehmet. 18 korrik e kalova në Pogradec. Me mallëngjim m'u kujtuan fytyrat e shokëve tanë të Spanjës, që nuk do t'i shohim më kurrë. Më fal që po guxoj të pyes ndë duhet të bëjmë ndonjë gjë për kujtimin e dëshmorëve tanë me rastin e 40-vjetorit të Luftës së Spanjës. Me respekt e dashuri Skënder Luarasi. P.Sh. Familja e Petro Markos është në dëshpërim të plotë. Ju lutem të tregoni zëmërgjerësinë tuaj edhe kësaj here dhe shpëtoeni! Ju lutem! (firma e Skënder Luarasit). 


---------------

I biri Petro Ninit te Madh ..Profesor Luarasi i lutet cobanit te Corrushit qe sherbente si QEHAJA i Bac Enverit ..te shpetoje nga  Disgracia  Petron e Madh..

YYytt..  regjim kopukesh.. si ciflig e trajtuan Atdheun..
I kane bere lemsh intelektualet..qe te hane njeri tjetrin..


.......

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

Ne vazhdim artikulli i pare i ketij Dossier-i te gazetes shqiptare.





*DOSSIER* 

Për herë të parë "Gazeta" publikon kujtimet e panjohura të Profesor Skënder Luarasit lidhur me marrëdhëniet e kontraditat me kolegët shkrimtarë dhe udhëheqjen e Byrosë Politike 

*"Si e vodhën dhe e falsifikuan jetën e veprën e Migjenit"* 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Dashnor Kaloçi 


Gjatë gjithë periudhës së regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, emri i babait tim, Skënder Luarasit dhe vepra e tij krijuese, u lanë në heshtje dhe ai për fije të perit i shpëtoi burgut, ndoshta dhe për faktin se babai i tij, Petro Nini Luarasi, kishte hapur të parën shkollë shqipe në Shqipëri. Por është e krejt e pamoralëshme që ai qëndrim i mbajtur ndaj tij në periudhën e regjimit komunist, të vazhdohet të mbahet edhe sot nga instanca të ndryshme të zyrtare apo të fushës së letrave shqipe, siç është rasti i gazetës "Drita" të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve të Shqipërisë, e cila me anë të një artikulli spekullativ të datës 13 prill 2003, ka shtrembëruar e fallsifikuar të vërtetën në lidhje me zbulimin e botimin e "Vargjeve të lira" të Migjenit". 

Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për "Gazetën", është 40-vjeçari Petro Luarasi, djali i vetëm i profesorit të famshëm, i cili proteston në lidhje me fallsifikimet që vazhdojnë t'i bëhen jetës e veprës së babait të tij, Skënder Luarasit. Po kush ishte Prof. Luarasi, cila ishte e kaluara e tij dhe çfarë marrëdhëniesh e kontraditash pati ai me kolegët e tij shkrimtarë, si: Mitrush Kuteli, Dhimitër Shuteriqi, Vehbi Bala, Gjovalin Luka, Andrea Varfin, Drago e Llazar Siliqi, Aleksandër Xhuvani, Qemal Draçini e deri tek Ismail Kadareja? Si u manipulua vepra dhe jeta e Migjenit duke e paraqitur atë se frymëzohej nga idetë komuniste të shokëve të tij, Qemal Stafa, Vojo Kushi etj dhe si protestoi për këtë fallsifikim Skënder Luarasi? Si deshën ta dënonin Luarasin dy kolegët e tij shkrimtarë, për çfarë e akuzuan ata dhe si shpëtoi ai pas ballafaqimit me Ramiz Alinë? Çfarë thuhet në kujtimet e Skënder Luarasit në lidhje me nëpërkëmbjen që u bëhej shkrimtarëve të njohur Mitrush Kuteli, Andrea Varfi e Qemal Draçini nga kolegët që drejtonin Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe si u vidhej vepra e tyre pasi ata kishin përfunduar burgjeve? Cilat ishin kontraditat e Skënder Luarasit me Enver Hoxhën në lidhje me Luftën e Spanjës dhe çfarë i kërkoi Luarasi Mehmet Shehut për Petro Markon? Për të gjitha këto mistere e plot fakte të tjera nga jeta e Skënder Luarasit, na njeh i biri i tij, Petro Luarasi, nëpërmjet kujtimeve të babait të tij dhe arshivës së familjes që përbëhet prej qindra fletësh, me letra, dokumente zyrtare, kujtime, protesta, replika, diskutime, korespodenca, fotografi e shënime të ndryshme, ku bëhet fjalë për lidhjet e marrëdhëniet e tij me kolegët shkrimtarë e artistë e deri tek personalitetet e larta të udhëheqjes komuniste si Mehmet Sheheu, Ramiz Alia, Fadil Paçrami Manush Myftiu, Hysni Kapo etj. Pas një përzgjedhje të këtyre materialëve dokumentare që na dorëzoi zoti Petro Luarasi, duke u nisur nga ideja e vetme e ndriçimit të së vërtetës, ne e pamë të udhës botimin e një pjesë të tyre, të cilat pa dyshim mendojmë se i shërbejnë dhe qëllimit që i kemi vënë vetes për këto faqe specilal në dossierin e rubrikës historike. 


Njohja e Luarasit me Migjenin 

Lidhur me njohjen dhe takimin e parë me Migjenin, të cilin si shumë letrarë të tjerë të viteve '30 që e kishin si idhull, prof. Skënder Luarasi ka lënë shumë kujtime të shkruara me dorën e tij. Atë afeksion që kishte për Migjenin, prof. Luarasi e tregoi edhe me martesën që ai bëri disa vjet më vonë, me të motrën e tij, Ollgën, martesë nga e cila ata patën tre vajza. Në kujtimet e tij për shkrimtarin e madh, i njohur si "Poeti i mjerimit", i cili u nda nga kjo botë në moshë fare të re, prof, Skënder Luarasi në mes të tjerash ka shkruar: "Një rasti e mbarë e solli që ta njoh personalisht Migjenin, transferimi im në gjimnazin e Shkodrës në vjeshtën e 1934. Ishin kohë të vështira se në rradhë të parë, në asnjë qytet të Shqipërisë nuk ziente përçarja fetare me aq fanatizëm sa në Shkodër. Të dielën e parë time në atë qytet, kur dolla nga zyra e konviktit të piqesha me një nga miqtë e mij shkodranë, vura re kujdestarin e konviktit tek po i ndante nxënësit në dysh. E pyeta se çpo bënte dhe më tha se ata në rradhë do t'i shpinte në kishë. Ndërkohë miku im erdhi dhe duallëm të shëtisim: kur ia afruam kafe "Parkut" ndaloi te rruga kryq, ku po afrohej një djalosh, e më foli: "Do të njohë me një koleg të ri, mësues në Vrakë, shumë i mirëortodoks". Takimi im i parë me Migjenin ish i shkurtër, por më gëzoi se gjeta në këtë djalosh një njeri që qëndronte mbi dasitë fetare. Më vonë u binda se Migjeni kish të drejtë se përbindëshi mund të rrëzohej vetëm me një goditje të fuqishme si ato që dha Migjeni vetë. Ato ditë e dëgjova për herë të parë emrin e Migjenit, por edhe pseudonimi i i tij ato ditë nisi të më bëhej më familjar". Kështu e përshkruan Skënder Luarasi në kujtimet e tij takimin e parë me poetin e famshëm, Migjenin, (Millosh Gjergj Nikollën) të cilin ai, ndonëse e takoi edhe vetëm tre herë të tjera., lidhi një miqësi të ngushtë. Lidhur me takimin e fundit që pati Skënderi me Migjenin, në kujtimet e tij ka shkruar: "Më parë se t'i linim shëndenë njeri-tjetrit, Migjeni dhe unë bëmë një shëtitje në Fushën e Shtojit. Duke qenë se Migjeni më ish imponuar si personalitet i fortë, si talent i fuqishëm, u bëra një nga admiruesit më të zjarrtë të poetit. Këtu për herë të parë ia çfaqa mendimin tim të fundit për vlerën e madhe të veprës së tij dhe e këshillova të mblidhte poezitë që kish botuar në revistat e ndryshme dhe t'i përmblidhte në një numër. Dhe Migjeni ma pranoi idenë por shtoi se kishte vështirësi të ndryshme për botimin e tyre, duke u nisur që nga ana financiare. Para se të ndaheshim, unë i premtova se do të mundohesha të bëja diçka për botimin e veprës së tij", ka shkruar Luarasi në lidhje me takimin e fundit që pati ai me Migjenin, të cilit i sugjeroi që të botonte në një libër më vete "Vargjet e lira" dhe ndihmën që do i jepte ai për atë gjë. Aty nga viti 1936, Skënder Luarasi bisedoi me një nga botuesit e asaj kohe duke paguar dhe kaparin për botimin e "Vargjeve të lira". Por ai nuk mundi që ta çonte deri në fund përpjekjen e tij për botimin e atij libri, pasi në dhjetorin e vitit 1936, ai iku për të luftur në Spanjë dhe ai libër nuk e pa dritën e botimit edhe si rezultat i çensurës që erdhi nga ndryshimi i qeverive në Tiranë. Por një pjesë e tyre që ishte shtypur, i shpëtoi censurës e ra në duar të rinjsh, që e daktilografuan në mijra kopje. 


Kush ishte Profesor Skënder Luarasi 

Skënder Luarasi u lind më 19 prill të vitit 1900 në fshatin Luaras të Kolonjës prej nga është dhe origjina e familjes së tij, e cila para viteve 1850, ka qenë e njohur me mbiemërin Kostallari. Babai i Skënderit, Petro Nini Luarasi, është i njohur si mësuesi që hapi të parën shkollë shqipe në Shqipëri që në 7 marsin e vitin 1872, ditë e cila është simbolizuar më festën e mësuesit. Nëna e Skënderit quhej Lino Sevo dhe nga martesa me Petro Ninin ata patën gjashtë fëmijë: Thomaidha, Shega, Dhimitri, Skënderi, Pirro dhe një vajzë e cila vdiq shumë e vogël. Nga pesë fëmijët e Petro Ninit, vetëm tre patën fatin të jetonin gjatë, pasi Thomaidha e Pirro vdiqën fare të vegjël. Petro Nin ia vuri emrin Skënder djalit të tij, për nder të Heroit tonë Kombëtar Gjergj Kastriotit dhe kumbari i tij ka qenë poeti i madh Naim Frashëri, i cili kur mësoi lindjen e djalit të mikut të tij, u shpreh: "Rroftë 100 vjet dhe i ngjaftë të tet". Mësimet e para, Skënderi i mori nga i jati i tij, në qytetin e Korçës në vitin 1909 dhe në fshatin Negovan në vitin 1911. Kur kisha ortodokse dhe shovinistët greke e helmuan Petro Ninin dhe e mallkuan publikisht atë, Skënderi i vogël u dërgua për të studjuar në "Robert Kolezh" të Stambollit. Në vitin 1914, Skënderi shkoi në SHBA dhe u regjistrua në "Easton Akademi" të cilën e përfundoi në vitin 1916 dhe po atë vit ai ndoqi "Amerikan Internacional Kolezh Spring-field. M", të cilin e përfundoi në vitin 1918. Gjatë asaj kohe që ishte në atë kolegj, ai themeloi dhe u zgjodh kryetar i Lidhjes së Studentëve shqiptarë dhe editor i gazetës "Stdenti". Kur u kthye në Shqipëri, në vitet 1920-1922, ai punoi si mësues në Qarkun e Elbasanit në shkollat që u hapën nga Kryqi i Kuq amerikan. Në vitet 1922-1926, Skënderi studjoi dhe u diplomua në gjimnazin klasik të Freishtadt të Austrisë dhe në vitet 1926-1930, ai u diplomua në fakultetin e Filozofisë së universitetit të Vjenës. Gjatë asaj periudhe, ai ishte kryetar i shoqërisë "Albania" dhe editor i revistës "Djalëria". Nga viti 1930 e deri në 1936, Skënderi punoi si mësues në shkollën teknike të Tiranës, në Institutin Tregtar të Vlorës dhe në atë të Shkodrës. Gjatë periudhës së Monarkisë së Zogut, për shkak të pikpamjeve të tija antimonarkiste, Skënder Luarasi u përndoq dhe u burgos tre herë. Në vitin 1936 ai ishte i pari shqiptar që shkoi për të luftuar në brigadat internacionaliste të Spanjës, ku kreu disa detyra si: përgjegjës i për vullnetarët shqiptarë pranë Shtabit, përgjegjës i propagandës e censurës, botues i gazetës "Vullnetari i Lirisë" në gjuhën shqipe etj. Po kështu në atë kohë ai përgatiti dhe drejtoi disa emisione radiofonike në gjuhën shqipe, nga Radio-Madridi e Barcelona. Nga viti 1939 e deri në vitin 1944, Skënder Luarasi vuajti nëpër kampet e përqëndrimit në St, Cyprien, Gurs, Vernet e Bordo dhe në qershorin e vitit 1945 ai u kthye në Shqipëri ku u zgjodh si deputet i Kolonjës në Kuvendin Popullor. Ai qëndroi vetëm një legjislaturë si deputet, pasi pikpamjet e tij liberal-demokrate binin ndesh me politikën e regjimit komunist në fuqi dhe për shkak të tyre ai u dërgua për të punuar si mësues në shkollat fillore, por nuk pranoi dhe pas shumë përpjekjesh, u lejua të punonte si mësues i shkollave të mesme dhe në punë të tjera. Nga viti 1946 e deri në vitin 1967 kur e nxorrën në pension, Skënder Luarasi punoi si mësues e historian, në komisionin pedagogjik, në gjimnazin "Qemal Stafa", në Ndërrmarjen e Botimeve e Institutin e Shkencave, në shkollën Pedagogjike, në Liceun Arstistik "Jordan Misja" dhe në Fakultetin e Histori-Gjuhësisë, ku hapi për herë të parë degën e anglishtes. Gjatë gjithë periudhës së regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, deri kur ndërroi jetë në vitin 1982, për shkak të natyrës së tij jokonformiste, Skënder Luarasi pati shumë probleme e peripecira të ndryshme dhe shpëtoi për fije nga burgu. Të gjitha ato i erdhën vetëm për shkak të shpirtit të tij rebel dhe mos pajtimit me vijën politike që ndiqej nga regjimi në fuqi, sidomos në arte, letërsi e histori, ku ai shpesh pati konfrontime dhe debate të ashpëra me kolegët e funksionarët e lartë të udhëheqjes, nga lufta që zhvillonte për mbrojtjen e tyre nga shtrëmbërimet e fallsifikimet që u bëheshin. Që nga viti 1917 kur filloi veprimtarinë letrare, e gjatë gjithë jetës së tij, Skënder Luarasi pati një krijimtari të gjerë, duke lënë të shkruara dhe të botuara me dhjetra libra, në fushën e historisë, poezisë, prozës, romanit, novelës, e përkthimeve të ndryshme nga kryeveprat e letërsisë botërore. Por e gjithë ajo punë krijuese e Prof. Luarasit, u la në heshtje dhe emri i tij nuk figoronte as në Fjalorin Enciklopedik që doli në vitin 1972 dhe as në Historinë e Letërsisë Shqipe. Nga fundi i viteve '70, Enver Hoxha e atakoi me emër Skënder Luarasin në veprat e tij dhe ajo gjë u bë shkak që karshi tij të mbahej një qëndrim i ashpër nga instancat zyrtare të regjimit. Kjo gjë u reflektua edhe në vdekjen e professor Luarasit në 27 janarin e vitit 1982, ku në varrimin e tij nuk mori pjesë asnjë nga udhëheqja e lartë, ndonëse shumicën e tyre ai i kishte pasur nxënës. Po kështu për të penguar ardhjen e shumë njerëzve në funeralin e Skënder Luarasit, organet kopetente e urdhëruan familjen e tij që ta bënte varrimin e tij, vetëm pak orë pas vdekjes, ashtu siç dhe u bë në realitet. Vetëm pas viteve '90 me shëmbjen e komunizmit në Shqipëri, pati një rivlersim të figurës së Prof. Luarasit dhe veprës së tij, duke e nderuar veç të tjerave (në vitin 1996) edhe me titullin më të lartë "Nderi i Kombit". 


GSH

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

Dita  thx per Shkrimin qe solle.

Dita ku eshte Eni??

Duku thuaj..mos avullo gerxheve te perandorise se Franc Jozefit....lol.



Nja dy llafe tani nga koka ime se ky Kaloshi e kthen kaloshinen ndoj here pak si shtrembet.. Nejse..

Figura e profesor  Skender Luarasit eshte shume interesante.

Ai eshte autori i vargjeve te famshme..

Te rrebte bijte e Shqipes.. 
.......................................

.....................

...qe jane nga Bajroni  por qe Luarasi ja dhuroi Shqiptareve qe ne vitet 30 e te cilat i ka qare.. ne Shqip.
Ai eshte frymezuesi i Rinise Shkodrane e Tiranase ne ato vite te kohes Zogut me idet iluministe te Shilerit, Getes etj te cilat ai i perktheu aq bukur.

Qemali ben hartimin ku bazohet ne vargjet qe i shkruan profesor Skenderi ne drras te zeze..

E vjetra shembet..
Nje bote e re lind germadhash.. 

etj etj nga Shileri i  Shturm und drang..etj..se smarr vesh gjermanisht.. nejse..

Ndonse ai simpatizonte  Ide te majta  (ne ate kuptimin qe ai kish per te majten) Ai mbetet nje Mesues i Madh e nje intelektual i guximshem e i rralle ne llojin e vete.
Per cfare Bote i inspironte Skenderi Nxenesit e tije?

Sigurisht per nje Bote si EUROPA Demokratike e ketyre dekadave te fundit e aspak per Boten Staliniste Enveriste..e as boten Nanoiste Neritan-Cekiste..


Me jeten e tije Skenderi tregoi se ish vertet bir i Rilindasit te madh Petro NINI LUARASIT. 
Ai kurre nuk foli ate qe nuk ndjente.
Ne vitet kur PPSH vendosi (sepse historia ne Shqiperi shkruhej me Urdhera nga lart) qe levizja e tije Rebele  dhe Haxhi Qamili  te zbukurohej nga Historianet si nje far Spartaku ose Pugacovi  ishte Skenderi qe ngriti zerin e tije e hapur doli kunder direktives enveriste e tha se Rebelizmi i Haxhi Qamilit eshte anti kombetar e aspak progresist..
Me kte akt burrerie ai meritoi  Urrejtjen e "Te MADHIT" dhe ate e braktisen te gjithe.

Skenderi  me jeten e tije tregoi se Ai donte nje Shqiperi  demokratike me nje shtet  qe kujdeset per popullin e me nje Kulture  e hapsire politike pluraliste. Ai nuk ishte per Sistemin stalinist dhe kete e dinte PPSH dhe prandaj e mbajti ate larg dhe te izoluar.

Aty ne shkrim thuhet..

"Pas një përzgjedhje të këtyre materialëve dokumentare që na dorëzoi zoti Petro Luarasi ( i biri Skenderit) , duke u nisur nga ideja e vetme e ndriçimit të së vërtetës, ne e pamë të udhës botimin e një pjesë të tyre, të cilat pa dyshim mendojmë se i shërbejnë dhe qëllimit që i kemi vënë vetes për këto faqe specilal në dossierin e rubrikës historike. "


Po..i biri ka seleksionuar ( por jo pa qellim ne fakt) per gazeten ato pjese te letrave te Skenderit ku Skenderi ka debatuar me ca  nenpunes- krijues  te kohes se PPSH-se  duke lene pershtypjen se ishin ata Armiqte e Skenderit.. por e verteta nuk eshte ashtu..
Skenderin nuk e ka penguar as Vehbi Bala e as Gjovalin Luka.. te shkruaje e te shkelqeje..
Gjovalin Luka e Vehni Bala  nuk perbejne ne fakt  tipat Inkuizitore te cilet i ka perzgjedhur i biri i Skenderit  qe te zbuse inkuizitoret e vertete te Babait te tije..
Gjovalin Luka, shok i Migjenit dhe Qemalit  u dergj internimeve per dekada te tera ne Kohen e PPSH-se.
Jane Ramiz Enver Shyteriqet qe ja kane mbajtur sqepin mbyllur Skenderit e qe nuk e lane te ngreje Koke..e te shpallte mendimet e tije Demokratike sa qe Gjalle..
Megjithate ishte Kosova qe e nderoi Prof  Skender Luarasin ne gjallje kunder deshires se Tiranes Staliniste.. Dhe Skenderi vdiq me te vetmen kenaqsi..qe te pakten ate e vleresuan ne Prishtinen e Dijes dhe Albanologjise..
I biri i anashkalon keto si rezultat i komjukturave te sotme qe ka ai me PS  dhe dhendri i tyre Neritan Ceka me Shtabin Rebelist te 97-tes.
Ata nuk e permendin qe eshte Berisha qe e dekoron Prof Luarasin..dhe jo Ramizat e Agollat.

Jam i bindur se po te ishte gjalle prof Luarasi me 96-97 -ten do ta kish  denuar PS-ne e te birit  e dhender Neritan Ceken e bandat e Vlores me fjalet..
O te mallkuar e te shitur .. o tradhetare te Kombit..mu zhdukni nga syte..e do kish vdekur buze e zemer plasur..


...........

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

GSH ( gazeta shqiptare)

Vazhdon  Shkrimi per birin e Petro Nini Luarasit ..prof Skender Luarasit.

------------

DOSSIER V 

Për herë të parë publikohet diskutimi i Skënder Luarasit në Konferencën e Tretë të Shkrimtarëve dhe akuzat e debatet me Shuteriqin e Musarajn si dhe letra që i dërgoi Enverit 

Luarasi letër Enverit: "Ja përse e mbrojta Sejfulla Malëshovën" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e katërt të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, nëpërmjet kujtimeve të pabotuara të Profesor Skënder Luarasit, të përmbledhura prej të tij që në gjallje, në librin e titulluar: "Çkam parë e dëgjuar", u njohëm me metodat që u përdorën nga drejtuesit e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, si dhe zëvëndës ministri i Arsimit, për dënimin e katër shkrimtarëve të njohur: Mitrush Kuteli, Andrea Varfi, Qemal Draçini dhe Petro Marko. Për dënimin e këtyre, Luarasi bën përgjegjës dhe akuzon direkt Shuteriqin e Fadil Paçramin, të cilët sipas tij shfrytëzuan postet dhe ambicjet personale për të arritur qëllimiet e tyre. Po kështu në shkrimin e djeshëm, u njohëm edhe me letrën e Skënder Luarasit, dërguar Mehmet Shehut në gushtin e vitit 1975, ku ai i kërkon ish-shokut të tij të Luftës së Spanjës, që të ndërhyjë dhe ta ndihmojë Petro Markon, bashkëluftëtarin e tyre të Brigadave Internacionaliste. Në atë kohë Petro Marko rrezikohej të dënohej përsëri me burg, pasi kishte dalë libri i tij me vjersha nga cikli "Pozia shqipe", të cilin e kishte botuar Shtëpia Botuese "Naim Frashëri", ku drejtuesit e saj pa pyetur fare Petron, kishin mbledhur vjershat e tij të botuara në vitin 1934. Pas daljes së atij libri, më 7 prill të atij viti, autori i tij u thërrit në një mbledhje që kryesohej nga Mantho Bala dhe Kryetari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, së bashku me Drejtorin e Shtëpisë Botuese. Në atë mbledhje Petro u godit rëndë dhe u përjashtua nga Lidhja, për poezitë që kishte botuar në kohën e Zogut. Në fjalën e tij të fundit, Petro Marko u tha" "Habitem se përse zgjodhët datën 7 prill të më komunikonit masën e përjashtimit nga Lidhja, duke më dënuar për vjersha për të cilat kam ngrënë dru nga Musa Juka, Ministri i Brendshëm i Zogut. Por Petro i shpëtoi burgut, sepse e mori në mbrojtje Mehmet Shehu, pas letrës së Luarasit, por u dënua shefi i poezisë, Dhimitër Fullani.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Lidhur me Konferencën e Tretë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve ku Luarasi bëri akuza të ashpëra ndaj Shuteriqit dhe që më pas u përjashtua nga Lidhja së bashku me Malëshovën e Ymer Dishnicën, në kujtimet e tij midis të tjerash thuhet: "Mbledhjen zyrtare kur s'po merrnin pjesë të huaj, e hapi Sekretari Dhimitër Shuteriqi dhe ia dha kryesimin e saj, nënkryetarit Shefqet Musaraj, i cili përpara nja njëqind anëtarëve lexoi raportin e tij të gjatë me akuza rreth "opurtunistit" Sejfulla Malëshova. Tani kuptuam përse nuk u duk në presidium edhe Kryetari i Lidhjes, atë e patën rrëzuar nga pozita e tij më përpara. Sa mbaroi Shefqet Musarai së lexuari raportin, u ngrit Sejfulla Malëshova jashtëzakonisht i nevrikosur dhe kërkoi t'i jepej fjalë për t'u përgjigjur akuzave. "Mjaft kemi dëgjuar zërin tënd prej korbi" i bërtiti Shefqet Musaraj. Filloi një grindje si te çezmat e arave qëmoti në Korçë midis grash që kërkonin të pranditnin njera-tjetrën. Kjo m'u duk e pështirë në një mbledhje të lartë intelektualësh, sidomos ajo e folur cinike e dy tre vetave të Komitetit, më bëri të kërkoj fjalën ku thashë: "Jemi demokratë dhe punët duhet t'i zhvillojmë sipas rregullave parlamentare. Ketu jemi mbledhur të kërkojmë llogari prej Komitetetit të Lidhjes. Që në fillim shohim se Kryetari paska qenë çkarkuar përbrenda komisjonit dhe mbledhjen e çeli sekretari i cili ia dha drejtimin e mbledhjes nënkryetarit, në vënd që t'ia linte delegatëve që të zgjidhnin një "chairman" dhe pastaj të lexohej dhe të gjykohej raporti. Të gjithë sa jemi antarë të Lidhjes, kemi të drejtë të kërkojmë fjalën dhe të na jepet. Na intereson të dimë ç'ka të na thotë ish-kryetari i pushuar në mënyrë të jashtëzakonëshme. Në gjyq edhe një krimineli i jepet e drejta të thotë fjalën e fundit. Pas fjalës sime, Gjeneral Bedri Spahiu urdhëroi: "Seanca mbyllet e hapet pasdreke". Udhës tek ecja për në shtëpi, mendova në s'do t'ishte më mirë të kisha ndjekur porosinë e një shoku që më këshilloi të mos çaja kokën për hallet e botës. Porse m'u kujtua ç'pata thënë në Kongresin e Parë të Frontit Demokratik "Të vrasim indiferentizmin kudo që ta hasim".

Akuzat ndaj Shuteriqit
"Më në fund ia dhanë fjalën Sejfulla Malëshovës, alias poeti Lame Kodra, që shkruante një shqipe të pastër të bukur, por e fliste keq, e copëronte. Kur foli, anëtarët e komisionit e ndërprisnin herë pas here, e qeshin dhe e përqeshnin. Qenë dehur prej keqdashjes. Ish-kryetari e mbylli fjalimin duke thënë se për çdo vendim dhe çdo veprim, e patën marrë së bashku me miratimin e të gjithëve dhe po ashtu duhej ta mbanin dhe përgjegjësinë. Në senacën e fundit të Konferencës së Tretë, kryesia e mbledhjes, Shefqet Musaraj, propozoi ndër antarët e rinj edhe ata tre të vjetrit. Përsëri kërkova fjalën dhe ma dhanë. Thashë: "Propozimet duhen të bëhen prej delegatëve dhe jo prej kryesisë së komisionit të vjetër. Në komisjonin e ri jam kundër rizgjedhjes së tre të vjetërvet. Jap arsyet: Dhimitër Shuteriqi është tip diplomati që e kthen fytyrën nga të fryjë era. Ai flet, punon dhe shkruan me duplicitete. Në "Drejtimet letrare" 1936, ai me arrogancën e një dhiksionimi i rekomandon rinisë shqiptare të studjoi filozofinë Durkehim dhe pedagogun Devenj, se pa filozofinë dhe pedagogjinë e tyre do t'i kemi punët keq në shkollën tonë. Letrarëve shqiptarë të asaj kohe u rekomandon poetin Ernest Koliqi, skuthin e fashistëve në Shqipëri, se "vetëm ai sheh drejt" në udhën që duhet të shkonjë përpara rinia shqiptare. Në konkursin e hymnit mbretëror në vitin 1937, marshi me pseudonimin "Shpati" është i tij. Këtë marsh, Dhimitër Shuteriqi, adhurues i Mustafa Krujës, të cilit ia dedikon edhe një ekzemplar të vjershave të tija me fjalët "lëvruesit të madh të gjuhës shqipe, me përonjësi të thellë"- këtë marsh them, ditën e 28 nëntorit 1937, shkoi në Grenobël, Në Genevë, për ta kënduar në darëkn e kryekonsullit të Naltmadhënisë së tij, Zogut të parë. Të na thotë Dhimitër Shuteriqi se në cilin plaf politik ka fjetur, me Mustafa Krujën, (të cilit i ka dedikuar këtë libër) apo jo. Unë pa mbaruar fjalën, kur Dhimitër Shuteriqi ndërhyri: "Unë vërtetë fjeta atë natë në shtëpinë e Mustafa Krujës në Genevë, por nuk bëra politikë, lojtëm letra, ja pyesni dhe Dhimitër Shuteriqi nuk e kishte mbaruar fjalinë, kur Bedri Spahiu i bërtiti: "Mos iu përgjigj" dhe mua: "Skënder, Skënder! Mos kritiko, po bëj autokritikë! Dhe ktheu nga udha që ndjek se do biesh në greminë! Ku ishte t'i, kur Dhimitër Shuteriqi luftoi për Shqipërinë!". "Ky", iu përgjigja, "Për Shqipërinë nuk jep asnjë fije flokësh të tij të brillantosur. Dhe mos e dini ju jua jap unë adresat se ku është fshehur Dhimitër Shuteriqi në Berzosh e në Polis gjatë lëvizjes nacional-çlirimtare. Ju duhet ta dini se ku isha unë asaj kohe. Mua të mos më krahasoni me këtë skuth të Ernest Koliqit e Mustafa Krujës, por me ndonjë oficer shqiptar i cili qe betuar të mbronte flamurin e Skënderbeut, por nuk dimë se ku u ndodh ditën e 7 prillit". "Çdo të bëje ti atë ditë?". "Do të shkoja në Durrës te Mujo Ulqinaku". "Po a do të shkoje në Gramoz kundra monarkofashistëve grekë?". "JO". "Përse jo?". "Se do të kisha mbetur i vrarë në Durrës përkrah Mujo Ulqinakut. Sa për autokritikën, ç' kërkoni prej meje? Apo t'i them se më vjen keq që nuk u ndodha në Tiranë. Do të kisha fituar para duke përpiluar antologji fashiste tok me Dhimitër Shuteriqin, duke ndihmuar koloninë italiane ditën e 6 prillit, duke bredhur me "Fiat"-in e regjentit fashist nëpër Labëri që t'i çonja bashkëatdhetarët e mi të luftonin përkrah ushtarëve të Musolinit kundër grekërvet siç bëri Shefqet Musaraj". Sharjen më të madhe në Konferencën e Tretë ma bëri Dhimitër Shuteriqi kur në fjalimin e tij tha se unë isha shkrimtar pa parime dhe se në fushën e letrave nuk kisha bërë aq sa mund të ngrinte një milingonjë. Jo që nuk u zëmërova nga kjo sharje, por edhe qesha me përbuzje", thuhet në kujtimet e Luarasit lidhur me përplasjen e tij me Shuteriqin në Konferencën e Tretë të Shkrimtarëve, e cila më pas miratoi rezolutën ku thuhej: "Në mbledhjen e Komitetit drenjtonjës, më 10 qershor, shoku Shefqet Musaraj foli mbi kriteret që ndoqi sekretariati dhe parashtroi të përjashtohej Sejfulla Malëshova, Ymer Dishnica dhe Skënder Luarasi, për qëndrimin e tyre armiqësor kundrejt Partisë e vijës së saj në letërsi të manifestuar në Konferencën e Tretë". Lidhur me këtë, rezolutë, Luarasi ka shkruar: "Kjo qe një akuzë shumë e rëndë për mua, por të vërtetën do ta zbulonte koha. Dhe u përgjërova t'i përçmoja këta laspangjerë që më quanin shok, por prapa kurrizit më hapnin varrin e më merrnin nderin nëpër këmbë".

Letra për Enverin
Peripecitë që Skënder Luarasi pati në Konfernecën e Tretë, e ndoqën nga pas gjatë gjithë jetës së tij, saqë edhe vetë Enver Hoxha e atakoi atë disa herë në veprën e 6 dhe 23, lidhur me Konferencën e Tretë dhe studimin e Luarasit për Haxhi Qamilin, të cilin Enveri e merrte në mbrojtje. Pas kësaj Luarasi i dërgoi një letër Enver Hoxhës, në të cilën i shkruante: "Fort i nderuari shoku Enver. Në referatin tuaj Vol.VI faqe. 351, lexova paragrafin "Në Konferencën e Shkrimtarëve pati edhe ndonjë element si S.L. (Skënder Luarasi) që bërtiste të lejohej Sejfulla Malëshova se " te ne ka liri fjale". Tipa si ky kanë një kuptim borgjez për lirinë e fjalës dhe janë gati që në emër të saj të mbrojnë e të kënaqin interesat e tyre të ngushta prej intelektuali të sëmurë e arrivist pa princip". Jam i sigurtë shoku Enver, se këto fjalë nuk janë autentikisht tuaja, po të hequra nga raporti që do t'i kenë dërguar Komitetit Qëndror, Kryesia e Konferencës së Tretë e cila përbëhej nga Mark Ndoja, Dhimitër Shuteriqi, e Shefqet Musaraj e tjerë, të cilët më përpara, e kishin paraqitur kryetarin e Lidhjes si shkrimtar, si bir më të çquar të Shqipërisë. 1. Unë s'kam patur të bëj me Sejfulla Malëshovën dhe po të kisha bërë një akt të përtej çështjes socialiste, sikur të kisha bërtitur: "Të mos lejohet Sejfulla Malëshova të flaës se te ne nuk ka liri fjale". Ç'kuptim kam patur unë për lirinë e fjalës, kam provuar në punën time në shkollë si arsimtar që prej 1920 e gjer më 1967. 2) Që unë nuk kam çarë kokën për të mbrojtur interesat e mija të ngushta, është një e vertetë që as kam nevojë ta mbroj se e di gjithë bota: që prej moshës së njomë kam qenë edukuar të mbroj e të kënaqem vetëm me mbarëvajtjen e interesit të popullit shqiptar. 3. Në këtë paragraf etiketohem si intelektual i sëmurë. Si i tillë nuk mund të kem qenë as para vitit 1960, se atëhere as do të më kishin emëruar Profesor në degën e Filologjisë. Në fakultetetin e Filologjisë, i kam bërë një shërbim të madh Partisë, duke zbuluar punën antiparti të Stefan Priftit, i cili në gjuhën klasike greke ka dhënë leksione fetare duke mos më.duke mbaruar me O Dreë, shpresojmë të qëndisësh edhe kështu në krye t'ushtrisë dhe këtë në universitetin më të ri t'Europës që t'ishte edhe më modern. Fjalët "arrivistë pa principë" nuk janë për mua, ato janë për puthadorët të cilët janë të shumtë ndër ato shtresa të borgjezisë shiptare që kanë bërë tregëti më intëresat e Shqipërisë" , thuhet në letrën që Skënder Luarasi i ka dërguar Enver Hoxhës, në lidhje me kritikat që Enveri i kishte bërë atij në veprën e gjashtë, në lidhje me mbrojtjen që Luarasi i kishtë bërë Sejfulla Malëshovës në Konferencën e Tretë të Shkrimtarëve.

Enveri kundër Luarasit
Pas asaj vepre, Enver Hoxha e sulmoi përsëri Skënder Luarasin, duke e atakuar atë në veprën e tij të 23, në lidhje me Haxhi Qamilin, ku në mes të tjerash ka shkruar: "Bile trillimet e këtyre antirebelëve arrijnë deri në absurde dhe ilogjike. Sipas tyre, "rebelët" u ngritën për Turqinë që e mbronin bejlerët dhe pashallarët, pra u ngritën pse paskan dashur të rronin në varfëri, në mjerim, në uri, qenkan ngritur për të mbrojtur xhelatët e tyre, bejlerët dhe feudalët (meqënse S.L. dhe Q. Ç.) pretendojnë se "rebelët" nuk ngritën dorë kundër një beu, ose feudali) që këta t'i shtypnin, t'i rripnin, t'i turpëronin më mirë! Me të vërtetë kjo do të thotë: "të të kenë lënë fare trutë". I marshin të keqen fshatarit tonë, ai e ka pasur kurdoherë kokën plot dhe zemrën e zjarrtë!. "Rebelizmi", s'ishte as "kaos" dhe as "bjeri t'i biem". "Rebelët", armiqtë e "rebelizmit" i kanë quajtur "injorantë" ose "xhahilë", "fanatikë" se "hiqeshin" prej hunde, "s'merrnin erë nga politika" etj. Gjë që s'është aspak e vërtetë. E kundërta vërtetohet po të interpretohen drejt dhe shkëncërisht faktet. "Rebelët kishin një objektiv politik të caktuar dhe që konsistonte në marrjen me violencë të pushtetit politik nga duart e pashallarëve, feudalëve, bejlerëve dhe vendosjen e pushtetit të tyre, të fshatarëve, domethënë, pushtetin popullor", ka shkruar në mes të tjerash Enver Hoxha në veprën e 23 (fq 144) ku ai i kundërvihet Skënder Luarasit dhe Qamil Çelës, për studimet e tyre për Lëvizjen e Haxhi Qamilit, të cilin Enveri e merr në mbrojtje duke i bërë një shpjegim shkencërisht, sipas tij.

(vijon nesër) 

--------gsh---------

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

DOSSIER VI 

Kujtimet e pabotuara të Luarasit: "Kur fola mirë në Lidhje për "Gjeneralin " e Ismailit, Musaraj mu drejtua: Na shpëtove pa të dhënë nje plumb kurrizit gjatë luftës, se nuk ishte ketu" 

Luarasi: "Si më përjashtuan nga Lidhja, kur mbrojta Kadarenë" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e pestë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, nëpërmjet kujtimeve të pabotuara të professor Skënder Luarasit të përmbledhur prej tij që në gjallje në librin e titulluar "Çkam parë e dëgjuar", u njohëm me Konferencën e Tretë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, ku ai që në fillimin e mbledhjes denoncoi kryesinë e Lidhjes, për përjashtimin e padrejtë që i kishin bërë Kryetarit të saj, Sejfulla Malëshovës, të cilit nuk pranonin që t'i jepnin as fjalën për t'u mbrojtur rreth akuzave që i bëheshin nga Shefqet Musaraj. Në senacën e pasdites, Luarasi e mori fjalën dhe propozoi që të mos rizgjidheshin në Kryesinë e Lidhjes. Musaraj, Shuteriqi e Mark Ndoja, duke thënë se kush votonte për ata të tre, "shkelte mbi gjakun e dëshmorëve". Më pas Luarasi akuzoi Shuteriqin për lidhje të ngushta me Mustafa Krujën, që kishte bërë himnin e Mbretit Zog e kishte fjetur me konsullin shqiptar të Monarkisë në Gjenevë. Po kështu, Luarasi akuzoi ashpër dhe Shefqet Musarajn, duke i thënë atij se kishte bredhur me makinën e regjentit fashist italian nëpër fshatrat e Labërisë, për të mbledhur djem të rinj që t'i çonin në frontin e luftës me Greqinë. Në përfundim të mbylljes së asaj konference, u miratua një rezolutë, ku u përjashtuan nga Lidhja, Luarasi, Malëshova, Ymer Dishnica, Kuteli, e Hafiz Ibrahim Dalliu. Në darkën e shtruar në hotel "Dajti" në mbyllje të Konferencës, Luarasit ia kthyen të gjithë kurrizin dhe e pranoi në tavolinë, vetëm Bedri Spahiu. Po kështu në shkrimin e djeshëm, u njohëm edhe me letrën e Luarasit dërguar Enver Hoxhës, ku ai i shkruante: "Unë nuk jam arrivist e nuk kam bërë tregëti me idealet e Shqipërisë".

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Mbron"Gjeneralin" e Kadaresë
Në kujtimet e pa pabotuara të profesor Skënder Luarasit, një nga pjesët më interesante është edhe ajo ku ai flet lidhur me diskutimin krijues që u mbajt në Klubin e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, për romanin "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur", të Kadaresë, ku mes të tjerash thuhet: "Më 1948, po grindesha me Mark Ndojën në zyrën e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve për punë të mos botimit të jetës së Migjenit. Në grindje e sipër me Mark Ndojën, erdhi Shefqet Musaraj, na dëgjoi. "Mirë na e bën", tha Musaraj, "se nuk ia treguam vëndin që ditën e parë kur shkeli Shqipërinë tonë". Më 1949 në mbledhje e sipër të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, ai u tha të dyve, Mark Ndojës e Shuteriqit: "A s'kam patur të drejtë kur thashë se këtij duhet t'i kishim dhënë një plumb prapa kurrizit". Dhe m'u drejtua mua: "Ti je anarkist, ti. Do të ta tregoj vëndin". Disa vjet më vonë, në një mbledhje të gjerë ku do të bisedohej romani i Ismail Kadaresë "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur" , Shefqet Musaraj e shprazi zemërën plotësisht e botërisht. Në atë mbledhje për çudi më ftuan edhe mua dhe siç u pa më në fund që të më shtinin në kurth të përgatitur prej disa anëtarëve të Komitetit të Lidhjes, në njërën anë të Fadil Paçramit e të Koço Vasilit dhe nga ana tjetër të shpejegohem: Në atë mbledhje në seancën e parë folën Trim Gjata dhe Kudret Velça. Që të dy edhe se pse dhanë mendime të ndryshme, qortuan autorin për atë pjesë tek e cila i zoti i shtëpisë ku bëhej dasma e priti mirë me nderime gjeneralin e Ushtrisë së vdekur dhe "do të bënte mirë ta vriste dhe atë". Punë për ta. Musaraj që kryesonte mbledhjen, gjatë pushimit më pyeti mua ndë do të thosha edhe unë nja dy fjalë. Pyetja u duk sikur m'u bë në një formë lutëse, dhe ju përgjegja se mund të jepja edhe unë mendimin për këtë roman, por ashtu nga funi i bisedave. Kur u çel seanca e dytë, kryesonjësi (Shefqet Musaraj) u ngrit e tha: "Tani do të flaës Skënder Luarasi". "Po mirë". Thashë: "Ky roman më pëlqeu shumë. E lexova me një frymë brenda 24 orëve. Një natë të tërë nuk fjetaShtova se me "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur", nis udha e romanit modern shqiptarNë stilin e tij duke menduar sipas atyre pak romaneve të huaj që kam lexuar, Ismail Kadareja më duket se qëndron më afër Heminguejt". Pse jo Shollohovit?", më pyeti Ibrahim Uruçi. "Nuk e njoh Shollohovin", iu përgjigja. "Pse nuk e njeh", më tha ai. "Ja nje znaju paruski". (Nuk di rusisht) "Pse se ke lexuar në përkthimin shqip?" ma ktheu ai. "Nuk më pëlqen ta lexojë një vepër letrare nga përkthimi i përkthimit të përkthimit. "Donin e qetë" e ka lexuar në bibliotekën e Brigadave Internacionaliste në Albaceta të Spanjës. Por ju lutem, a s' më thoni, pse më ndërprisni fjalën në mes?" Dhe vazhdovaMë shumë u përqëndrova në përshkrimin e dasmës, mbrojta mikëpritjen e fisnikërisë së babait të dhëndërrit, lëvdova zotësinë artistike të shkrimtarit q'e ka shpëtuar gjeneralin nga ndonjë krim (duke e patur vënë atë në dispozicion gjatë luftës) dhe karakterin e mrekullueshëm të gjeneralit dhe të priftit që e shoqëronte. Nga gjithë episodet e bukura "thashë" më mahniti qëndrimi i plakës Nicë dhe humanzimi i saj i lartë kur ua përplasi gjeneralit dhe priftit thesin me kockat e kolonelit: "Merri të mallkuarat, se edhe këto kockat e birit të një nëne janë!". Pershkrimi im qe i shkurtër dhe e mbarova me fjalët: "Kur mbarova së lexuari këtë roman, më kapi malli e më erdhi keq që nuk u ndodha në atdhenë tonë gjatë Lëvizjes Nacional-Çlirimtare, se do të kisha njohur Shqipërinë duke ecur në gjurmët e partizanëve". Sa ndenja shesh, u ngrit kryesonjësi i mbledhjes , e përballë 200-300 vetëve e tha: "Ti po të kishe qenë këtu gjatë lëvizjes sonë, do të kishim dhënë një plumb prapa kurrizit!". Për të parën herë në jetën time ndjeva me ç'farë shpejtësie vetëtime veprojnë shqipast e njeriut për vetë-mbrojtje. Ndërsa ktheva sytë ndër të mëngjër për të vënë re përshtypjen që bënë ato fjalë të mallkuara në fytyrën e dëgjonjësve (dhe vura re me kënaqësi se ato fjalë i çuditnë si një rrufe në një qiell të kaltër) veshët më zunë në të djathtë fjalët e Fadil Paçramit, i cili rrinte në fronin në të djathtën time, që tha: "Ja çasti". Në atë sekondë kur sytë më panë atë nënshtypje, e veshët më dëgjuan këto dy fjalë dhe me vete mendoja si do të filloja përgjigjien që do t'i jepja Shefqet Musarajt, e Koço Vasili përveshi llërët dhe m'u drejtua me fjalët: "Në ç'brimë miu ishte futur ti kur ne luftonim!Në ato çaste një personalitet u ngrit në këmbë dhe doli jashtë sallës, dhe pas tij edhe të tjerëMilto Sotir Gura më zuri për krahu dhe më tha të shkonim. Kështu mori fund mbledhja. Mori fund mbledhja por fjalët e Shefqet Musarajt dhe atë (Koço Vasilin) që nuk ia dija emrin. Prandaj vajta të pyesja për të në Klubin e Shkrimtarëve. Pas meje hynë në klub një grup personash që patën marrë pjesë në mbledhje, ndër të cilët dhe dy kundërshtarët e mij. "Hajde, hajde, ç'profesor prisnim dhe ç'profesor na erdhi", tha Shefqey Musaraj duke shikuar lart me pikëllim. "Po ç'ke bërë më në fund, ke bredhur", më tha ai. "Dhe ti ke ndenjur në Bankën Kombëtare", ia ktheva unë". "Kam ndenjur, por i vura minat!", tha Musaraj. "Jo, nuk i vure minat. Ti ditën e 6 prillit i ndihmove fëmijët italianë të vinin në Ambasadën fashiste që të shpëtonin nga "barbarët shqiptarë". "Kush ta ka thënë, Kush ta ka thënë!", thirri Shefqet Musaraj, i goditur në thembrën e Akilit. "Këtë do ta them në gjyq, por t'i do të më thuash sa aspra të Judës more". (Skënder Luarasit i kishte thënë K.T. se me porosi të Kominternit ai kishte parë në Bankën e Romës paratë që kishte marrë Musaraj nga italianët si shpërblim, duke i dhënë dhe numrin e llogarisë) Dhe dola e vajta drejt e te avokati. "Shefqet Musarajn s'mund ta hedhësh dot në gjyq, se është deputet", më tha avokati, "por edhe sikur t'ja heqin imunitetin, në gjyq do t'u këshillojn ëtë pajtoheni. A do t'i jepje dorën për pajtim?" "Jo" iu përgjigja. "sa për Koço Vasilin, atë do ta këshilloj të përdorë gjuhë më të zgjedhur në biseda dhe të lypë pardon. Por do të vijë dhe çështja e shpenëzimit, a do të jesh gati që të paguash një të tretën, njëlloj me ta?""JO". Të nesërmen e diskutimit më lajmëruan se për qëndrim "të papajtueshëmme..", përjashtohesha nga Klubi i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve", thuhet në kujtimet e pabotuara të Luarasit lidhur me përjashtimin e tij nga Klubi i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, pas debateve që pati me Sekretarin e Lidhjes, Shefqet Musarajn.

Incidenti me Enverin
Profesorit të famshëm e rebel. Skënder Luarasi, që nga viti 1945 kur u kthye në Shqipëri e deri sa mbylli sytë përgjithmonë në 27 prill 1982, nuk iu ndanë asnjëherë peripecitë dhe ai shpëtoi për fije të perit nga burgu, ndoshta dhe për faktin e vetëm se ishte i biri i Petro Nini Luarasit, mësuesit që hapi të parën shkollë shqipe në Shqipëri. Lidhur me këtë, i biri i tij Petro, dëshmon: "Një nga njerëzit që e ka luftuar më shumë babanë ka qenë Enver Hoxha, i cili përveç sulmeve të fshehta, e ka sulmuar hapur edhe në veprat e tija, si në rastin për Haxhi Qamilin. Kontraditat e babait me Enverin patën filluar që nga viti 1945 dhe mundet që ato të kenë ardhur, pasi Enveri nuk e bëri dot për vete Skënderin dhe nuk e manipuloi dot atë. Gjatë një takimi publik në atë kohë, Enveri i tha Skënderit: "A mban mënd kur unë të nisa për në Luftën e Spanjës" dhe babai për të mos e ofenduar sepse ajo gjë nuk ishte fare e vërtetë, i tha se nuk i kujtohej. Enverit i interesonte ajo gjë, pra që Skënderi të pranonte që ishte nisur në Spanjë prej tij, që të thoshte pastaj: "Ja, unë nuk vajta vetë për të luftuar në Spanjë, por ju dërgova ju". Enveri kishte gënjyer duke thënë se ai e kishte takuar disa herë Ali Kelmendin dhe i kishte dhënë atij direktivat për të nisur vullnetarët në Luftën e Spanjës. Babai e dinte se mund t'i vinte e keqja në çdo çast prej Enverit, ndaj nuk fliste kurrë dhe i ruhej provokacioneve. Në bisedat që bënte babai me nënën në shtëpi, kur binte fjala për Enverin, nuk e thoshte me emër, por "Korbi i zi". Disa herë i thonin babait se përse ai nuk e mbante portretin e Enverit në shtëpi dhe babai i përgjigjej: "Unë nuk mbaj portretet e udhëheqësve të gjallë, por rrofshim shumë e vdekshim me vaft, sa pa bërë ndonjë mëkat". Por Skënderin e donin dhe e mbronin edhe disa antarë të Byrosë Politike si Hysni Kapo, Mehmet Shehu e ndonjë tjetër. Me rastin e 50-vjetorit të Pavarsisë, babai shkoi në Vlorë dhe aty Hysni Kapo e kapi për krahu dhe bashkë me Kadri Hazbiun e futën në mes e bënë një fotografi, të cilën porosit që ta vinin në ballin e stendës. Kaq u desh dhe babai jetoi disa kohë i qetë e pa ngacmime. Ai nuk ja harroi atë gjë Hysni Kapos dhe duke parë dashamirësinë e tij, i shkruajti disa letra, ku nuk i kërkonte favore për vete, por që të ndërhynte për të ndihmuar Aleksandër Dakon, djalin e Kristo Dakos e Parashqevi Qirjazit, që ia kishin marrë shtëpinë. Edhe Mehmet Shehut, babai nuk i kërkonte favore personale, por i shkroi letër sepse po e pengonin për botimin e librit të Isa Boletinit. Kur vdiq Hysniu, babai i dërgoi letër Vito Kapos dhe portretin e Hysniut e vuri në mur në shtëpi me një rrip të zi. Por pas vdekjes së Hysni Kapos, babai ishte pësëri i rrezikuar nga Enver Hoxha. Këtë gjë na e dëshmon qartë avokat i njohur Nafiz Bezhani në librin e tij "Mëkatarët" ku ndër të vetmit persona që paraqet me emrin real, është Skënder Luarasi. Bezhani thotë se me urdhër të Enverit, ishte vënë një agjent të sprovuar të përpunonte Skënderin, ish-nxënës i tij, porse me ndërhyrjen e Kadri Hazbiut, ai u hoq dhe u çua në një vënd tjetër, pasi nuk po e kryente mirë misionin e ngarkuar. Bezhani thotë se nuk ishte e vështirë që të mblidhje të dhëna për të mbushur dosjen e Skënder Luarasit, pasi ai fliste hapur kundër regjimit. Vitet e fundit të jetës, babai u mbyll në shtëpi dhe rrallë takohej me shokët e tij të afërt, si: Petro Markon, Lasgush Poradecin, Andrea Varfin, Eqerem Çabejn, Aleks Budën, Zef Prelën, Pirro Totozanin, Niko Taninin etj. Para vdekjes babai vuajti disa kohë në spital, por kjo është temë tjetër dhe nuk dua të flas tani. Por ajo që dua të them është se kur babai mbylli sytë përgjithmonë në paraditen e 27 prillit 1982, na erdhi dikush në shtëpi dhe na tha: "Është mirë që varrimin ta bëjmë sot në drekë", dhe ashtu u bë, trupi i babait qëndroi në shtëpi vetëm dy-tre orë dhe në varrimin e tij nuk mori pjesë asnjë i dërguar nga shteti, me përjashtim të Aleks Budës që erdhi privatisht", e mbyll rrëfimin e tij 40-vjeçari Petro Luarasi, për babanë e tij, Profesorin e famshëm e rebel Skënder Luarasi, që nuk i thurri kurrë himne regjimit, vdekja e të cilit u lajmërua vetëm pas një muaji me tre rreshta në revistën "Nëntori". 


................

Aty thuhet mes tjerash...

"Shefqet Musaraj tha: "Ti po të kishe qenë këtu gjatë lëvizjes sonë, do të kishim dhënë një plumb prapa kurrizit!"""


Ja filozofija e Terbaciotve te Tiranes.

Prandaj e ben dhe revolucionin skafist ne 1997-ten..
Nuk rrin ata pa vrare ne pabesi.
Ne Gene e kane..


....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## erzeni

Moderator !  

Ne se mundesh titull te ketyre shkrimeve ver " Profesor   Skender Luarasi"...sepse nuk flet vetem per migjenin por dhe ceshtje te tjera..

Gsh

....

HISTORIA 

Për herë të parë "Gazeta" publikon pikpamjet e Enver Hoxhës dhe Mithat Frashërit lidhur me Kryengritjen Fshatare të Shqipërisë së Mesme e njohur si rebelizmi i vitit 1914 

Ja studimet e Enverit dhe Mithat Frashërit për Haxhi Qamilin 


-----------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Kryengritja e Fshatarësisë së Shqipërisë së Mesme e vitit 1914, apo siç është njohur ndryshe "Rebelimi i Haxhi Qamilit", ka qenë një nga ngjarjet historike e cila që gjatë viteve të regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, ka pas ngjallur debate të shumtë në mes historianëve që u morën me hartimin e përpilimin e historisë zyrtare të Shqipërisë, si dhe të disa studjuesëve e historianëve të tjerë që e kishin atë ngjarje objekt të punës së tyre në mënyrë të pavarur. Dy nga ata studiues e historianë që në studimet e tyre, mbronin pikëpamjen se Kryengritja e Haxhi Qamilit ishte një rebelizëm dhe kryengritje antikombëtare, ishin Qamil Çela (komunisti i parë shqiptar) dhe profesor Skënder Luarasi. Në fundin e viteve '50 kur ishte duke u diskutuar maketi i Historisë së Shqipërisë në mes specialistëve dhe historianëve që mbulonin atë periudhë kohore të historisë së popullit shqiptar, rreth asaj ngjarje historike shumë të diskutuar, shfaqi pikpamjet e tij edhe vetë Enver Hoxha duke e analizuar atë hollësisht deri në detaje dhe se çfarë kishin thënë studjuesit e huaj e ata shqiptarë (Q. Ç dhe S.L.) për atë kryengritje. Ajo ngjarje historike, pra Kryengritja e Haxhi Qamilit, vazhdon edhe sot e kësaj dite të ngjalli debate të shumta midis historianëve dhe specialistëve të Institutit të Historisë e Akademisë së Shkencave që e kanë paraqitur atë në tekstet zyrtare si dhe të atyre që mbrojnë versionin e kundërt të tyre. Lidhur me këtë, pa marrë përsipër që të ndajmë opinionin tonë duke u bërë palë me njërin ose tjetërin version të mbrojtur prej tyre, kemi zgjedhur për të botuar pikpamjet e Enver Hoxhës, si dhe një studim të shkurtër të Mithat Frashërit të botuar prej tij në revistën "Diturija" (nr.6 fq.201-210) të vitit 1928 dhe të ribotuar së fundi nga historianët e njohur Sherif Delvina e Luan Malltezi.


Enveri:

Kryengritja e Haxhi Qamilit, faqe e ndritur

Studimin e tij mbi atë ngjarje, Enver Hoxha e lexoi në mbledhjen e Sekretariatit të Komitetit Qëndror më 31 janar të vitit 1962, ku në fillim të fjalës së tij u shpreh: "Është duke u diskutuar maketi i Historisë së Shqipërisë, i përpiluar nga historianët tanë me talent, të vjetër dhe të rinj, si Aleks Buda, Stefanaq Pollo etj. Diskutime janë kurdoherë shumë të mira, shumë të nevojshme, shumë të frytëshme. Vetëm shokët duhet të kenë kujdes dhe të mos influencohen ose "intimidohen" nga pseudohistorianët demagogë që përpiqen të mbrojnë të vjetrën, duke veshur gënjeshtrat me petka ultranacionaliste, dhe këtë e bëjnë për të ruajtur tabutë e vjetra dhe të pabaza. Sipas mendimit tim, historianët tanë që kanë përpiluar maketin e Historisë së Shqipërisë, kanë bërë një punë shumë të madhe, shumë të mirë, shumë të lavdërueshme. Ju lumtë atyre. Është e vtemja dhe e para Histori serioze e Shqipërisë. Këta historianë premtojnë shumë dhe me veprat e tyre na nderojnë".. Pas këtyre fjalëve, Enver Hoxha ndalet gjerë e gjatë duke shpjeguar pikpamjet e tija lidhur me atë kryengritje, ku midis të tjerash shprehet: "Rebelizmi" i udhëhequr nga Haxhi Qamili, ishte një luftë klase e fshatarësisë së varfër dhe të mesme, kundër klasës së feudalëve, pashallarëve, bejlerëve dhe agallarëve, pronarë tokash e privilegjesh në përgjithësi. Kjo është kryesorja dhe pikërisht kryesorja fshihej në atë kohë. Kryengritja fshatare për të cilën bëhet fjalë, u akuzua pro turke dhe antishqiptare, sepse në të morën pjesë një farë Musa Qazimi dhe Mustafa Ndroqi, turkomanë fanatikë dhe intrigantë, që përdporën çështjen fetare dhe flamurin e Turqisë, jo për t'ia kthyer Shqipërinë Perandorisë Turke, e cila kishte vdekur e s'ngjallej më, por për të frenuar qëllimet e kryengritjes fshatare dhe për të minuar zhvillimin e saj. Këto ishin tentative të feudalëve dhe të elementëve të borgjezisë konservatore, të "memurëve" që fshatarësinë ta mbanin nën sundim dhe ta kishin rezervë të tyre.Pra nuk ishte as çështje e mbrojtjes së qëllimeve tradhëtare të Esad Pashë Toptanit, as çështje e mbrojtjes së një farë Perandorie Turke, por ishte një luftë klase, lufta e fshatarëve kundër feudalëve dhe bejlerëve, natyrisht për tokën dhe kur flitet për tokën, flitet për atdheun, Këtë nuk e tund asgjë". "Pa bërë analogjinë që bëra më sipër, le të qëndrojmë tash në kohën e sotme. Revizionizmi titist e tradhëtari Hrushov, çfarë nuk po thonë për Partinë tonë, na quajn agjentë të imperialistëve që e shitëm vëndin tek të huajt. Absurdidete të këtij lloji ska nevojë t'i zbulojmë se është lakuriq. Ne tash jemi të rrethuar gjeografikisht si "rebelët" dikur, nga armiq të tërbuar, po ata armiq, por Shqipëria s'është më si në kohën e Haxhi Qamilit. Ajo është një vënd socialist që udhëhiqet nga Partia e lavdishme e Punës, populli shqiptar tani ka miq të mëdhenj, të shumtë, sot rrojmë në shekullin e leninizmit. Shqipëria e re e popullit, e Partisë heroike të Punës, ecën përpara kryelartë, në rrugën e lavdishme të historisë së saj. Për arritjen e kësaj rruge kanë kontribuar edhe fshatërët revolucionarë të Shqipërisë së Mesme me Haxhi Qamilin në krye, në kohën e "rebelizmit". Prandaj neve nuk na falet që pas kaq kohësh, pas kaq luftrash dhe përpjekjesh, pas kaqë eksperience të fituar nga populli dhe Partia, me gjak e me djersë, të vazhdojë dhe të njolloset një nga faqet më të ndritura të kryengritjeve fshatare të vëndit tonë, të vazhdohet të errësohet nga demagogët dhe injorantët "rebelizmi".


Mithat Frashëri:

Tre gjarpërinjtë që udhëhoqën rebelimin
Ata të Konferencës, në është se ranë lehtëzi në godi për kontrollin ndërkombëtar dhe oficerët e huaj të gjindarmërisë, hoqën mjaft vështirësi për të zgjedhur një Sovran: kandidatura e princ Ëilhelm de Ëied u pranua me gëzim prej shqiptarëve dhe Fuqitë e Mëdha dukeshin në aparencë të bashkëta në këtë zgjedhje, tërë duke pasur fshehtazi dhe nga një kandidat të dytë të tyre. Një brengë e madhe nga ana tjetër, i kishte dalë Shqipërisë si një lungë e helmuar: në qoftë se rënia e Janinës kishte pasur për konseguencë përparimin e grekëve gjer në Llogora, Gurin e Ylynecit dhe Guri i Prerë, ajo e Shkodrës u vazhdua prej lirimit të një pjese të Shqipërisë nga ushtritë serbe dhe malazeze. Mjerisht gëzimi i lirimit do të shpërblehesh fort lidhur me personin e Esadit. Ky njeri u bë foleja drejt së cilës rrodhën gjithë ç'mund të kishte të keqe në Shqipëri: tradhti, konservatorizëm, ambicion, lakmim, neqezëri, shpagë, frikë prej dritës dhe së mirës. Esadi, për të cilin flitesh (se kishte bërë - red) një marrëveshje me shtetet fqinjë sa pa rënë fare mirë Shkoda, u bë qendra e gjithë atyreve që ndiqnin një qëllim kundër Shqipërisë. Fuqia e tij i vinte aq prej shokëve të brendshëm, sa edhe prej relacioneve të jashtme: mbi intrigat që kishte lidhur me Serbinë dhe Malin e Zi, pa vonuar shumë u shtuan edhe marrëdhëniet me Greqinë. Edhe kjo fuqi nefaste u instalua në Tiranë, duke krijuar një reaksion me emër "Qeveria e Shqipërisë së Mesme". Në këto kondita dhe si kishte vënë pak rregull në punët Komiteti i Kontrollit dhe oficerët holandezë të gjindarmërisë arriti në Durrës princ Ëeidi me titullin mbret Ëilhelm i parë. Ardhja e mbretit e normalizonte pak gjendjen e Shqipërisë, sadoqë shtatë marsi nuk e fiku esadizmin, edhe në ia pakësoi fuqinë e kryetarit të saj. Por ajo që duhesh rregulluar, vështirësia e madhe që duhesh prapsur, ishte lirimi i kufirit të Shqipërisë: Konferenca e Londrës kishte vendosur që kazaja e Korçës gjer te hunda e Stilos dhe nisia Sazan do t'i mbeten Shqipërisë; sa për vendin ndërmjet këtyre pikave ekstreme, do të caktohesh në vend, gjë që e bëri një komision mikst duke vajtur në ato krahina, duke konstatuar karakterin shqiptar të popullsisë dhe duke ngrehur vijën e kufisë në atë akt të emëruar Protokoll i Firences. Të dy provincat e jugës gjendeshin në dorë të Greqisë. Serbia dhe Mali i Zi para atitudës energjike të Austrisë ishin shtrënguar të lirojnë vendet e njohura Shqipërisë. Për Greqinë s'dilte ndonjë pushtet të merrte një pozitë energjike. Situata politike inkurajoi Greqinë, pasi legalisht e kishte humbur të drejtën e okupimit të krahinave jugore, të përdorë një dredhi duke krijuar organizatën e fshehur që mori titullin Autonomi e Epirit, me ushtarë, oficerë, burra shteti, armë dhe municione të Greqisë zyrtare. Në qoftë se qeveria zyrtare e Athinës nuk merrte dhe s'guxonte të merrte një pozitë çiltazi në kundërshtim me vendimet e Konferencës së Londrës, krijesa okulte (e fshehtë - red) e saj, Autonomia, pandehte se ishte e lirë të marrë masa kriminale. Një buçitje e fanatizmës greke në verë të motit 1914 u shoqërua nga një furi destruktive, e nderë mbi gjithë katundet e të dy provincave prospere Korçë dhe Gjirokastër, ku plaçkitja dhe djegia e afër treqind katundeve të lulëzuara shkaktoi eksodin e më tepër se njëqind e ca mijë frymëve, prej të cilëve një shumicë do të gjente një vdekje mizerabël në malarje të Vlorës dhe një pjesë, jo më pak e amdhe, do të shtrëngohesh të kërkojë një strehë duke ikur në dhe të huaj. Në kohën që kjo tablo e zezë po vizatohesh në shekull të njëzet, një skenë jo më pak çuditërisht dramatike po zhvillohesh në Shqipëri të Mesme: Esadizma mori trup dhe formë nën një trini apokaliptike: Esad Toptani, myftiu Musa Qazimi, Haxhi Qamili, tre krerë të një hidre që përfytyronin ambicionin, tradhtinë dhe lakmimin, fanatizmën e verbër dhe injorante nën maskën e fesë, marrëzinë brutale jo në figurë letrare po reale. Qamili, një katundar nga Sharra meqënëse kishte ndjenjur në hekura si i prishur mendsh. Edhe kështu në atë mot Shqipëria u bë dëshmonjëse e një sendi të paparë gjer atëhere: agjentët e Greqisë dhe të Patrikanës të lidhur ngushtë me "fetarin" Musa Qazim; njerëzit që pretendonin se luftonin për din dhe dovlet bashkëpunojnë me çetat destruktore greke; Esadi dhe partizanët e tij të "Sadai Mil-letit" bëhen vegla të shqehve dhe grekëve. Por një pjesë e esadizmës, fytyrat më shtazore të saj, ato që inauguruan bolshevizmën në Shqipëri me djegie, plaçkitje dhe rrënime, tre vjet më parë se sa të buçasë bolshevizma në Rusi, partia e Haxhi Qamilit dhe e Musa Qazimit, ktheu armët edhe kundër kryetarit dhe inspironjësit të tyre dhe Esadi u bë aq i urrejtur sa edhe shteti, qeveria, rregulla, patriotizma; kaq është e vërtetë se, ay që lot me zjarrin shpesh digjet dhe vetë. Në këtë katastrofë, përpara sulmeve të jashtme dhe të brendshme, mbetur pa një mbështetje morale, përkundrazi e marrë nëdrmjet dy zjarreve të dy grupeve rivale të dy pushteteve të mëdha që buçitja e luftës europiane i kishte ngrehur çiltazi kundër njëra-tjetrës, Shqipëria, shteti dhe qeveria, u ndodhën përpara një shkatërrimi fatal: duke kuptuar se sulmet nga çdo anë që vinin kishin për burim kryesor rivalitetet dhe intrigat e Fuqive të Mëdha, qeveria shqiptare u shtrëngua, duke mos gjetur udhë tjatër, të dorëzojë fuqinë te Komisioni Ndërkombiar i Kontrollit-emëruar prej pushteteve të mëdha- dhe mbreti të largohet nga Shqipëria. Eshtë e vërtetë se autoriteti efektiv i qeverisë kishte katër muaj që ishte pakësuar dhe kufizuar fort tepër; por mërgimi i saj solli një kaos të vërtetë, një anarki materiale dhe morale: prestigji dhe posibiliteti i punimit të Komisionit të Kontrollit gjendeshin të reduktuar në minimum, në një mënyrë që rebelët "ehli kijami" gjetën fare shesh të lirë në Tiranë, u ndenë në Elbasan dhe Berat; prefekturat e Gjinokastrës dhe Korçës i okupuan zyrtarisht grekët duke i dhanë fund komedisë epirote dhe Italia zbarkoi në Vlorë, duke mos vonuar edhe malazezët me serbët që të zbresin nga veriu. Barka e Shqipërisë kishte mbetur pa komandant, pa timon, pa rema, e lëkundur në një det të shfryrë, e rrahur prej tallazeve të pasionit. Në këto kondita çdo organizim, çdo politikë ishte e pamundur. Populli, rënë në mizerje dhe anarki, po priste ngjarjet në një mënyrë passive, pa zhvilluar dot asnjë vullnet".. 

..........

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

GSH

------------

DOSSIER 

Për herë të parë "Gazeta" publikon hartimin e famshëm të Qemal Stafës që nuk u botua kurrë gjatë viteve të regjimit komunist dhe si është komentuar ai në librin e Nasho Jorgaqit 

Zbulohet origjinali i hartimit të bujshëm të Qemal Stafës 


----------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në vazhdën e dhjetra e dhjetra dokumenteve të ndryshme arkivore të panjohura për publikun dhe lexuesin e gjerë që "Gazeta" ka vazhduar të publikojë prej vitesh në faqet speciale të saj, është dhe dokumenti i hartimit të Qemal Stafës, i cili që nga dita që u shkrua në qershorin e vitit 1935 dhe gjatë gjithë periudhës së regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, u publikua me bujë të madhe dhe u shfrytëzua nga propaganda komuniste, duke u konsideruar si një manifest i madh. Duke qenë se ai hartim nuk është publikuar asnjëherë i plotë, ne vendosëm që ta publikojmë atë ashtu siç është shkruar nga dora e Qemalit dhe krahas tij ne po japim edhe disa pjesë nga komenti që i është bërë atij në librin "Qemal Stafa" të autorit Nasho Jorgaqi. Pa marrë përsipër të mbajmë qëndrimin tonë rreth këtyre komenteve, ne po ia lëmë atë lexuesit të gjerë që gjykon vetë për çdo gjë.


Ja komenti i Jorgaqit
"Edha na shqiptarët do ta rrënojmë të vjetrën. Mbi të do të ngrhim madhnisht flamurin e kuqKemi besim në vetvehte prandaj guxojmë". Fara e mendimeve të reja nuk vonoi të jepte te Qemali fryte. Brenda një kohe të shkurtër në botkuptimin e tij ndodhën ndryshime thelbësore. Sadoqë nga burime të tërthorat e herë herë jo të qarta, prapseprapë me intuitën që e karaketerizonte, ai arriti të rrokte disa nga parimet kryesore të teorisë marksiste e t'i shpallë këto si ideal të tij. Përvetësimi i ndërgjegjshëm i këtyre parimeve, i cili sapo zë fill në këtë kohë, është themeli mbi të cilën do të ngrihet e gjithë veprimtaria revolucionare e Qemalit. Se sa shpejt depërtoi në teorinë revolucionare e përgjethsisht në dialektikën marksiste, dëshmojnë diskutimet, bisedat dhe mendimet që ai shfaq në këtë kohë në rrethin e shokëve të ngushtë. Natyrisht këto nuk kanë arritur vetën në formë kujtimesh të shkëputuara të cunguara, po dokumenti më i plotë që tregon për këtë formim të parakohshëm të Qemalit është hartimi: "E vjetra shembet, kohët po ndryshojnë, një jete e re po lulëzon gërmadhash". Themi hartimi, pasi Qemali e shkroi si detyrë shkollore, po në të vërtetë ai qe një lloj manifesti i botëkuptimit të tij revolucionarHartimin e shkroi në në qershor të vitit 1935, kur ishte nxënës i klasës së pestë. Tema u nxorr nga drama e njohur "Ëilhelm Teli" e Frederik Shilerit. Drama ishte botuar një vit më përpara në gjuhën shqipe dhe qe pritur me simpati të madhe nga rinia, sidomos ajo shkollore. Veprën e Shilerit, Qemali e çmonte për frymën kryengritëse, për atë ndjenjë të fortë liridashëse që kishte në themel e që ngjallte jehonë në shpirtin e tij të shqetësuar. Nga ana tjetër drama e shtynte të bënte paralelizma me gjendjen e shoqërisë shqiptare, me mjerimin dhe skllavërinë që kishte pllakosur në jetën e popullit"Shileri" nënvizon ai, e kish kuptue të vjetrën, edhe na e kem kuptue" Prej këndej merr shkas pastaj tërë ai varg mendimesh të rëndësishme, që shtron më poshtë Qemali me guxim të madh qytetar. Me këtë guxim ai e thotë hapur se çkupton me të vjetrën: "E vjetra asht gjithshka që kohnat e kaluame na e kanë lanë. Sistemi shoqnuer, arti i dikurshëm, feja, dasia, midis popujve janë të tilla". Qemali ka koncepte të qarta materialiste dhe çdo gjë mundohet ta trajtojë nga këto pozita. Duke e marrë rendin shoqëror, artin, fenë, etj si pjesë e superstrukturës, ai i sheh ato si fenomene historike, që kanë lindjen, zhvillimin dhe vdekjen e tyre të pashmangëshme. Nga një lartësi e tillë përpiqet ta shikojë Qemali 15-vjeçar teatrin e shoqërisë njerzore, me bindje se e vjetra vjen një ditë dhe shkatërrohet për t'i lënë vendin së resë. E për të vërtetuar këtë, si gjithnjë u drejtohet historisë e shkencave: "Dëshirën e rrënimit të së vjetrës e ka dishmuefrancezi me Revolucionin e madh të Francës, Galileu me ligjin e tij, Lindbergu me udhëtimin e tij prej Amerike në Francë, rusi me ndryshimin e sistemit shoqënuer" Tendecioziteti politik i Qemalit shfaqet sheshazi kur menjëherë pas këtyre rreshtave, shënon në parantezë thirrejn kërcënuese: "borgjezë hapni veshët mirë!" Më tej kalon në një shkoqitje më konkrete të mendimeve të veta, kur thotë se në shoqërinë e vjetër, në të cilën ai jeton, sundon shfrytëzimi e padrejtësia dhe një gjendje e vështirë vjen ngaqë: "Pasunia që asht pika e mbështetjes së të gjitha veprimevet, asht damë keq (hapi sytë sa të duesh kapitalist!)Njeni nga ne ka miliarda, n'sa tjetri nuk ka asnjë dysh. Disa kanë toka të gjana për mbjellje, n'sa të afërmit e tyre nuk kanë as bukë (bukë them të hanë!)" Gjimnazisti i ri vëren i revoltuar se historia shoqërore njerzore është historia e skllavërimit të njeriut. Pavarsisht nga trajtat, skllavëria në thelb ka mbetur po ajo. Për këtë ai sjell si shembull sistemin kapitalist, i cili për të ushtruar shtypjen dhe shfrytëzimin mbi masat e popullit, ka gjetur mënyrat e rafinuara. Skllavëria ka ndryshuar vetëm formën: "Në vënd të kamxhikut të drejtuesit të robve, asht penda e bankierit: në vend të kasher agait asht polici që regjistron gratë publike, viktima të vorfnisë dhe të padrejtësisë së shoqnisë. Nuk flas për shpatat e jeniçe-rëvetë zavendësueme me karrigen elektrike" Atëhere ç'duhet bërë? Këtë pyetje historike ngre Qemali dhe që t'i japë përgjigje, çelësin e gjen në teorinë revolucionare: "asht gja e domosdoshme të ndryshojmë pamjen e sotme të pasunisë (gja e vjetër) e ta zavëndësojmë me një ndamje të re e të njinjishme (gja e re)". Ai asht i bindur se duhet ndjekur kjo rrugë, pasi ka parasysh një fenomen të madh historik që ka ndodhur në botë. Rusët e kanë ba me kohë: shembullin se e vjetra shembet". Fill pas këtij fakti bindës shprehet besimi i patundur me fjalët: "Edhe ne do ta bajmë".


Ja teksti i plotë i hartimit të Qemalit

Qemal Stafa "E vjetra shembet, kohët po ndryshojnë: nji jetë e re po lulzon gërmadhash" Fjalë t'arta, fjalë plot kuptim. Tash sa vjet duelën rrjedhshëm prej pendës së nji idealisti të madh, të Schiller-it shpirti i të cilit, i etshëm për gjana të reja, ndër të cilat vendin ma të parë e zente lirija e popujvet, lshonte za kushtrimi në shkretinën e thatë të idealizmës s'asajë bote të vjetrueme ku rronte. Schileri e kishte kuptue të vjetrën. Edhe na e kemi kuptue. E vjetrë asht ç'do gja qi kohnat e ka luema na kanë lanë. Systemi shoqnuer, harti i dikuershëm, feja, dasia mes popujvet, janë të tilla. Njeriu vetëvetiu i prirur nga përparimi i shef të metat e kohënavet të kalueme, dhe dishron t'i ndreqë. Kndej çpikjet e reja e të çuditshme në ç'do lamë të kulturës.
Dishirin e rrënimit të të vjetrës njeriu e ka dishmue kur e kur ka pasë rast: Françesi në Revolucionin e Math të Francës, Galileu me ligjin e tij, Lindbergu me udhtimin prej Amerike në Françë, Rusi me ndryshimin e systemit shoqnuer (borgjezë hapni veshët mirë) Tash të vrejmë imtisht e mirë të gjitha sendet e vjetra. Systemi shoqnuer i sodshëm, asht ai i sa mi vjetvet, i ndryshuem në disa pika por aq pak sa nuk të bie në sy. Bota asht e ndaue në kontinentë, kta në shtete, shtetet në qytete e krahina, deri sa mbërrijmë ke njeriu e ke idenat e tija. Pasunija, qi asht pika e mbështetjes së të gjithë veprimevet, asht e ndame keq (hapi sytë sa të duesh kapitalistë). Njani ka miljarda e miljarda, n' sa tjetri nuk ka asnji dysh. Disa kanë tokë të gjana për mbjellje n'sa t'afërmit e tyne nuk kanë as bukë (bukë themi) të hajë. Thonë qi asht shdukë skllavnija. Jo, nuk asht zhdukë, por ka marrë nji trajtë tjetrë, atë të ndihmës. Në vend të kamxhikut të drejtuesit të robvet asht penda e bankjerit, në vend të kesler agait asht polici që rregjistron grat publike, viktima të vorfnis dhe të pa-drejtësisë së shoqnisë. Nuk flas për shpatat e Jenicjerëvet të zëvendësueme me vezët në sqetulla, për Giljotinën e zavendsueme me karrikën elektrike.
Të gjitha kto i kemi trashigim prej kohvet të kalueme, pse e kanë burimin në ndamjen e pasunisë. Të gjitha kto i kemi trashigim prej kohvet të kalueme, pse e kanë burimin në ndamjen e pasunis. T'ishte pasunija e ndame me drejtsi, barabar e të punojshin të gjithë njerzit e botës për nji qëllim, sa ndryshe do t' ishte jeta! Statistika zyrtare diftojnë haptas se gjaksinat ma të ndershme, vjedhjet ma të mdhajat, kanë pasë për shkak vobegsin. Prej këndej shofim se qsht gja e domosdoshme t'a ndryshojmë ndamjen e sodshme të pasunis (gja e vjetër) e t'a zëvendsojmë me nji ndamje të drejtë, e të njinjishme (gja e re). Rusët e kanë pa ç'me kohë: shembull ky se e vjetra shembet.
Edhe na do t'a bajmë. Arsimi, ajo dritë e popujvet si e quente Viktor Hygo-I përpara u epej vetëm princavet e bujarëvet (nobles). Sod djali i puntorit rrin në nji shkam me djalin e ministrit qi e mjel: shejë të sigurta se bota asht neveritë prej të vjetrës dhe don të ren. Të shofim fen, opiumin e popujvet. Në kohnat e vjetra populli nuk i kuptonte kshillat e drejtuesvet të tij: Për ma ba arabin të lahej, e të pagunete taksat halifit, ishte nevojat e nji Muhammedi qi t'i predikonte popullit ignorant se asht, ekziston, nji zot qi i çon në xhehnem ata qi nuk lahen, qi nuk bajnë gymnastikë, e nuk i lajnë rregullisht taksat. Deri këtu asht mirë. Por të shohim kto tjerat. Nën maskën e ktyne rregullave sa e sa poshtërsina u banë. Sa e sa herë turma e popullit e qorrueme prej drejtusvet të fes së sajë, u bante robneshë e nji tyrani. Jepni Çezrit ç'asht e Çezarit e zotit ç'asht e zotit!" Sa bukur e diftojnë kto fjalë qëllimin e fes. Ku ka nji kishë, aty ka nji mbret.
Shekulli i XX-e po e shkatrron të vjetrën. Në vend të sajë shton shkollat laike, të majtuna prej shtetit, plotson bibliothekat; lavron shencat (anmikët ma të mdhajat të fes: ku je Galilei para turrës së druvet?) Shndrron kishat e xhamijat në muzeume antiklerikale. Të vijmë ke harti. Harti i deri-tashëm, qi veç trajtës së bukur nuk kishte tjetrë cillsi, nuk i përmbushë nevojat t'ona. Ç'më duhet mue nji poezi e bukur në trajtë, por e vorfën në idena! Nji pikturë me bojna të bukura por pa nji ide?
Poezija e sodshme përveç trajtës, ka edhe iden, atë ide qi lufton vuejtje e puntorit, mundin e bujkut. Piktura e sodshme nuk ka aq bukuri të trajtës sa të ides. Mos kërkon në kuadrat moderne gra të bukura, skena idyllike, shenjtorë të rrethuem prej ëngjëjsh e ku t'a di unë sa prralla tjera. Kërko në to përkundrazi të pikzuem me ngjyra të gjalla mundimin e nji hamalli kur ngrenë nji arkë të madhe mushë me shishe shampanje.
Edhe na shqiptarët do t'a rrënojmë të vjetrën. Mbi të do ngrefim madhnisht flamurin e kuq të vllaznimit, të kulturës e të pasunis. Kemi besim në vetvete, prandaj guzojmë.
Asht zemra e nji të riu pesëmbëdhjetvjeçar qi ju flet. Shkodër 19 Qershur 1935 


GSH

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

GSH
-------

POLEMIKA 

Ish-Kryetari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë dhe studjuesi e publicisti i njohur Dhimitër Shuteriqi, i përgjigjet akuzave të profesor Luarasit, të botuara para pak ditësh në faqet e "Gazetës" 

Shuteriqi: "Ja e vërteta e akuzave të Luarasit" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Para pak ditësh në faqet speciale të gazetës sonë, në shtatë numra rradhazi botuam një cikël shkrimesh të marra nga libri i pabotuar i profesor Skënder Luarasit i titulluar "Ç'kam parë e dëgjuar", ku në mes të tjerash, atakohej edhe professor Dhimitër Shuteriqi. Nisur nga fakti se "Gazeta" ka qenë dhe do të mbetet e hapur për këdo, në shkrimin e sotëm ne po botojmë replikën e plotë të zotit Shuteriqi, pa marrë përsipër të bëhemi palë me asnjë, gjë të cilën ia lëmë në dorë lexuesit.

Mbi çoroditjen e Luarasit
1. Si shkrimtar e studjues i letërsisë shqipe, unë kam shkruar disa herë mbi Migjenin, një ndër "klasikët" e kësaj letërsie, siç e kam konsideruar. Mendimet e mia për autorin i kam botuar qysh nga viti 1938 e pakta. Jam i detyruar sot të ve në sforcim kujtesën, për shkak të moshës së thyer që kam, për të sjellë në mend disa prej shkrimeve të mia ( jo të gjitha ), pasi nga kujtim përpiluesi akuzohem se paskam qenë gjoja "fallsifikator" i poetit dhe prozatorit të madh. Kështu, fill pas vdekjes se tij, në revistën "Përpjekja Shqiptare", Dhjetor 1938, atë vdekje e krahasoj me humbjen e poetëve të rinj me famë, si francezi Rimbaud dhe anglezi Keats, të shek.19. Shkruaja: "Veprën që Migjeni na la, duhet ta mbledhim me kujdes e respekt të madh, e ta botojmë"Kësaj pune iu vura vetë, duke grumbulluar që atë mot, të dhëna nga gazeta dhe revista, që mbaja në Grenoblë, ku bëja studimet universitare. Në Tetor 1948, me rastin e 10 vjetorit të vdekjes së Migjenit, Revista "Literatura Jonë" botoi prej meje një artikull 14 faqesh, të pasuar nga 15 faqet e prozave te shkurtra të tij, të cilat, me këtë rast, mblidheshin bashkë për të parën herë. Më 1955, në librin tim për shkollat e mesme, "Histori e Letërsisë Shqipe", kapitulli per Migjenin arrinte ne 23 faqe. Aty vetëm Naim Frashëri ia kalon autorit të ri, se zë 31 faqe. Më 1938 doli nga shtypi "Historia e Letërsisë Shqiptare", e Akademisë së Shkencave, e kryeredaktuar prej meje. Kapitullin për Migjenin, me 23 faqe të formatit të madh, e kishte shkruar Vehbi Bala. Vlerësimi për Migjenin ishte i lartë. Ky libër i shërbente edhe arsimit universitar. Libri i parë pati mbi 15 ribotime, në Tiranë dhe Prishtinë. Të dy librat u përdorën nga gjithë arsimi shqiptar, por edhe nga publiku tjeter i gjerë. Më 1945, menjëherë pas çlirimit, Instituti i Shkencave që do t'i çilte më pas rrugën Akademisë sonë, bleu të 7-të prozat të quajtura "te gjata" të Migjenit. Ai, që atë kohë, u vu në qarkullim të plotë, me c'ka dihej të kishte lënë si vepra. Lindi, pra, dhe dëshira e lexuesve, që t'i kishin në një vëllim të vetëm veprat e autorit. Një përmbledhje të tillë e realizoi Gjovalin Luka më 1954. Libri, në kopertinë, nën titullin ka të shënuar: "Mbledhë e shpjegue nga Gjovalin Luka". Redaktori juaj i specializuar, përpara se të botonte disa nga " Kujtimet " e Skënder Luarasit, qe e udhës të verifikonte dhe jo vetëm të ndërkallte disa tituj e nëntituj, që, fundi i fundit, cënonin emrin e tjetërkujt, vec emrit të vetë redaktorit dhe të vetë gazetës. Libri i Gjovalin Lukës është i paisur me një shënim hyrës, prej gati gjysmë faqeje, si edhe shënime për secilin shkrim në fund të faqeve, me shpjegime dhe informime te ndryshme, që iu dukën përmbledhësit të nevojshme për të njohur Migjenin. Pati ndonjë shkurtim të panevojshëm në 5 prozat e "gjata", që hynë në atë libër. Por, nga ana tjetër, përmbledhja fitoi mirë, sepse aty u ribotuan edhe pak vjersha nga më të rëndësishmet e Migjenit, që i kishte botimi i pare i "Vargjeve të Lira" më 1936, por që u hoqen nga një botim i dyte i vitit 1944. Dihet se me gjallje të poetit, censura e Zogut, e ndaloi të qarkullonte librin me vjershat e Migjenit , pra ky nuk u njoh dot atëhere nga publiku. Gjovalin Luka, një nga pasuesit e shokëve të Migjenit në Shkodër ishte admirues entuziast i autorit të madh. Hedhja baltë mbi të nuk e nderon Skënder Luarasin. Ky shkruan se përmbledhja e Gjovalin Lukës (më 1954) ishte një përmbledhje që Skënder Luarasi kishte dorëzuar në Komitetin Drejtues të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve. Ky pohim mbetet i dyshimtë, posa Luarasi nuk rrëfen se kujt ia pat dorëzuari. Komiteti në fjalë përbëhej nga shumë vetë dhe pak prej tyre punonin në Lidhje. Unë dhe Vehbi Bala, nuk kemi të bëjmë fare me punën e Gjovalin Lukës.
Më 1949, në Konferencen e III të Lidhjes, portretin e poetit të madh Migjen ne e kishim vendosur në ballë të sallës. Ymer Dishnica, i pranishëm, u çua e tha se "në atë piedestal" nuk e kishte vendin Migjeni, por Sejfulla Maleshova, në sallë pranë Deshnices. U shkaktua një debat i ashpër në të cilin mori pjesë vecanërisht Bedri Spahiu, sekretar i Komitetit Qendror të Partisë, si i deleguar. Skënder Luarasi foli me zjarr, por për Migjenin nuk foli fare. Ky detaj, që Luarasi e le në heshtje dhe në "Kujtimet " e tij, më duket se është sinjifikativ. Si nuk tha një grimë fjale për Migjenin që "duhej zbritur nga piedestali" ai që ndizte sherre publike kundër gjoja "fallsifikatorëve" të Migjenit, kot e pa shkak? Më 1957, unë kisha 7 vjet që drejtoja Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve. Skënder.Luarasi më solli veprat e plota të Migjenit, që kishte vendosur t'i botonte. Më kërkoi një mendim për vëllimin dhe shfaqi dëshirën që botimi të dilte me përkujdesjen e Lidhjes. I bëra ndonjë sugjerim përmirësues të punës. Vëllimi u botua, si dihet, edhe me përkujdesjen e Lidhjes.
2. Nuk është hera e parë që Lidhja akuzohet për arrestimet dhe dënimet e anëtarëv e të vet, sic akuzon edhe kujtimshkruesi Luarasi. Si kryetar i Lidhjes, për disa vjet, deri më 1973, kur u shkarkova për shfaqje dhe gabime liberale, e shoh të udhës të shprehem për këtë problem me rëndësi. të jetës së Lidhjes, për të ndihmuar të Vërtëtën. Kam qënë e jam i një mendjeje me Kadarenë,Trebeshinën, Velon dhe të tjerë, që të hapen dosjet e arkivave të KQ te Partisë dhe të komiteteve të saj në rrethe, për të parë se kush ka denoncuar me "letra" etj. shkrimtarë e artistë, për të "mbrojtur", gjoja, "vijën" e saj. "Kujtimet" e Luarasit, në këtë drejtim japin një ndihmesë të suksesëshme, duke zbuluar me "sinqeritet", se si ai u bënte letra me denoncime Enverit, Mehmetit, Ramizit si edhe atyre zyrtarëve të lartë që arrestonin e dënonin, atyre që u hiqnin krijuesve të drejtën e botimit. "I rrezikuar" nga Shuteriqi {!) del se Skënder Luarasi bënte të tilla edhe kundër meje, gjë që e pohon edhe vetë. E se mos vetëm kundër meje! Ai ka bërë të tilla edhe kundër kolegut të tij në Universitet, Stefan Prifti , përkthyesit të njohur të Marin Barletit duke i shkruar Enver Hoxhës  :flutura: në i kam bërë një shërbim të madh Partisë duke zbuluar punën antiparti te Stefan Priftit, i cili në gjuhën klasike greke ka dhënë leksione fetare. Meskinitete dhe denoncime të tilla, le t'ia lemë kohës, se mund të ketë edhe botues të tjerë kujtimesh, sikundër mund të ketë edhe emra botuesish të tjerë në dosjet e gjykatave dhe arkivave. Pra, le të hapen dosjet.!Përsa i takon Andrea Varfit, ai, me t'u liruar, nisi të punonte në Lidhje si koleg i Shevqet Muasarajit dhe i imi, derisa doli në pension. Skënder Luarasi, për Musarajin guxoi të thotë se ishte fashist. Ndërsa gjithkush e di që ai, me penë e me armë, se ai ishte i angazhuar në Luftën Nacional Clirimtare dhe ishte një nga drejtuesit kryesorë të luftës në Tiranë.
3. Një cështje tjetër.
Jetën politike unë e kam nisur 20 vjec, duke u pranuar në Grupin Komunist të Korcës. Isha ndër bashkëpunëtorët më aktivë të revistës "Bota e Re", më 1935-1937. Studiova në Francë më 1936-1942, ku bëra pjesë në organizatën e Rinisë Komuniste Franceze. Me të ngjarë pushtimi kriminal fashist italian mbi atdheun, kam mbajtur fjalimet e rastit në metingjet e protestave të organizuara nga ne shqiptaret në qytetet Grenoblë, Lyon, Saint-Etienn. Më dërguan, si përfaqesues të Grenoblës, në metingun e madh të Parisit që drejtoi miku i vjetër i Shqipërisë Justin Godard. Në vitet 30 kam qënë një ndër themeluesit e bashkëpunëtorët e gazetave antifashiste "Populli" dhe "Sazani", që ne shqiptarët botonim në Lyon. Në Prill 1939 më ftuan të flas në Kongresin Italian të të Drejtave të Njeriut në Chambery. Atë kongres e drejtonte politikani i njohur Pietro Nenni. Kjo veprimtari më rrezikoi kthimin e shpejtë në atdheun e pushtuar, andaj prita edhe 3 vjet që të kthehem (korrik 1942). Menjëherë u lidha me luftën Nacional Clirimtare, duke punuar ilegalisht në qytet ( Elbasan ), pastaj në formacionet ushtarake të qarkut për të krijuar një batalion të ri partizan në Qukës, Bërzeshtë. Luftova në Pojskë ( Pogradec) dhe në Gostimë ( Elbasan) kundër fashistëve, pastaj nazistëve, punova në shtypin ilegal të Lëvizjes, etj. Më vjen zor që detyrohem të përmend këto , por jam i detyruar të mbrohem nga shpifjet e të them ca të vërteta që nuk dihen vetëm nga unë. Skënder Luarasi erdhi në Shqipëri në vitin e dytë të clirimit (më 1945), ndërsa shokët e tij të Spanjës, nxituan t'i gjenden Shqipërisë menjëherë. duke braktisur kampet e përqëndrimit të Francës. Mehmet Shehu, Hulusi Spahiu, Mane Nishova etj. u dalluan në luftë. Skënder Luarasi nuk nxitoi, por atdheun e gjeti të cliruar. Replika e tij me Bedri Spahiun më 1949 ,i ngjante një anekdote të letrarizuar: "Po të kisha qënë në Shqipëri, do të isha vrarë që ditën e parë me Mujo Ulqinakun". Pas Mujos, u vranë 28.000 shqiptarë!
4. Djali i Mustafa Krujës, student në Grenoble, më kërkoi një libër timin për të. Pra i dhurova "babait" një libër, sepse ai cmohej si një antizogist në emigracion. Më 1937, në darkën që konsulli shqiptar në Gjenevë të Zvicres dha për festën e 25 vjetorit të Ngritjes së Flamurit, ai më ftoi edhe mua bashkë me studentët Mahir Domi dhe Petrit Dakli. Konsulli ishte djalë i Kristo Luarasit. Recitova aty një Hymn që u botua në Shkurt-Mars 1938 në revistën "Përpjekja Shqiptare" me këtë shënim të redaksisë: " Hymni i Flamurit", hartuar prej poetit te ri Dhimitër Shuteriqi, me goditje te plotë u këndua në darkën madhështore, që dha në Gjenevë Z.Thoma Luarasi, konsulli ynë atje, me rastin e XXV vjetorit. Në darkë, vec studentëve të tjerë shqiptarë, qe ftuar edhe autori i këtij hymni i cili ndjek filozofi dhe drejtësi, krah me krah, në Universitetin e Grenobles". 5. Ndonëse, shpesh dhe kudo, nëpër auditore e gjetiu, Skënder Luarasi fliste kundër meje, unë e kam injoruar. Kur Petro Markua ka ndërhyrë pranë tij që të hiqte dorë, ai vazhdoi, duke e derdhur vrerin në "Kujtimet"e tij. Për cudi, sipas një letre që i drejtonte më 18 Prill 1980 Ramiz Alisë dhe që botoi gazeta juaj, ai i lutet të më ndalë mua"të vjedhe prindërit tanë deshmorë ovullën,që ju ka dhënë populli për udhëtimin në përjetësi". Unë bëja 7 vjet në atë kohë që isha larguar si Kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve dhe kryeredaktoja "Historinë e Letërsisë Shqiptare", që Akademia e Shkencave do të botonte më 1983 dhe ku, për Petro Ninin kishte disa faqe...Djali i Petros harron se edhe unë jam stërnip i Kostandin Kristoforidhit, i mbiquajtur "Baba i shqipes", ndërsa im ate, Simoni, ishte delegati më i ri në Kongresin e Manastirit (1908) dhe sekretar i Kongresit të Elbasanit , që themeloi kaq shkolla shqipe bashkë me Normalen në Elbasan ( më 1909), ku dha mësimin e shqipes.
6. Së fundi, bllofi i "Kujtimeve" të coroditura të Skender Luarasit, u mbyll me fallsifikimin e një fotografie të një Institutiti të Studimeve Shqiptare të themeluar më 1942 gjatë okupacionit fashist nga Ernest Koliqi, Ministër i Arsimit në qeverinë kuislinge të Tiranës. Në fotografi, Ministri është i rrethuar nga anëtarët e atij Instituti. Në kënd, nga e djathta, figuron Don Lazër Shantoja. Këtë person jua kanë servirur sikur të isha unë! Mitrush Kuteli, që sipas jush. e paska bërë atë "indentifikim", e dinte se unë, antifashist, nuk mund të bëja pjesë në atë Institut, ndërsa zor të bënte ngatërrimin e një djali 27 vjec me një burrë 50 vjec. Cfarë coroditje! Ajo fotografi është botuar dhe tjetër herë, edhe më 1997 , në versionin shqip të Tiranës, tek një "Histori e Letërsisë Shqiptare" të studjuesit kanadez Robert Eslie, faqe 331, ku anëtarët e Institutit në fjalë janë identifikuar një për një. Po jua dergoj fotografinë, zoti Kryeredaktor, që të bëni verifikimin dhe që lexuesit e "Gazetës Shqiptare" të mësojnë të vërtetën, përmes përgënjeshtrimit tuaj kaq të domozdoshëm.


(Dhimiter S. Shuteriqi. Maj 2003)



-------


Ehhh.. Lesh e li i beri PPSh  intelektualet...gjynaf..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Orku

Akuzat e Luarasit ndaj Shuteriqit si intrigant dhe mashtrues jane krejtesisht te parendesishme para akuzave per vjedhje qe Mitrush Kuteli ka drejtuar mbi te.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

Petro Luarasi
Ne internet, tek periodiku Shqipëria Etnike dhe  ne sajtin Shkodra Ws, z.Agron Luka i biri i Gjovalinit, publikoi shkrimin me titull Vargjet e Lira më 1936 nuk u ndaluan e nuk u censuruan te   periodikut Shqipëria Etnike me plot te paverteta mbi Migjenin, studjuesin Skender Luarasi dhe familjen e tij. Por mbi te gjitha ai me vetedije falsifikon te verteten e mirenjohur qe babai i tij pervetesoi dhe deformoi krahas te tjerave edhe shtate novelat e pabotuara me pare te Migjenit, te cilat i kishte dorezuar Skender Luarasi, kunati i Migjenit per botim, ne vitin 1948. Ne keto rrethana detyrohem te sqaroj te verteten me te njejten gjuhe e etike

Vepra e Migjenit dhe vetdemaskimi i Agron Lukës

Fenomeni Agron Luka
Nga rrethanat u njoha disi vonë me shkrimin e radhës të Agron Lukës tek periodiku Shqipëria Etnike me titull Vargjet e Lira më 1936 nuk u ndaluan e nuk u censuruan (publikuar nga Shkodra.Ws). Ai e bënte përshesh  emisionin në Top Show të Alban Dudushit,  me rastin e 70-vjetorit të vdekjes së Migjenit,  zbulimin e Elsa Demos së Shekullit dhe  përpiqej të maskonte shkakun e vërtetë të tërbimit te tij e vijimin e ligjëratave 6-vjeçare të sajesave dhe harresave  që i kemi sqaruar me kohë. (Në artikujt: Cektina intelektuale dhe shpifjet nga halli, RD, 30.4.2003; Migjeni në shtratin e Prokrustit, Shekulli, 29.5.2003, Dritëhijet e Shuteriqit  dhe qitapi i babës, Albania, 29-30-31.5.2003, Shakaja e Agron Lukës dhe  vepra e  Migjenit, Korieri, 23.11.2005)
Tek Korieri, e demaskova me fakte bllofin e  Agronit me të ashtuquajturin diskutim-kritika origjinale e Skënder Luarasit (Vepra e Migjenit. Kritikë e bibliografi, pa emër, Nëntori, nr.5, 1954, f.125-130) që rezultoi një kritikë e zakonshëm e redaksisë së organit të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, si për çdo botim, Pra kjo ishte nje sajese e turpshme e radhes nga ana e Agron Lukes por aspak diskutim i Skender Luarasit dhe atij nga faktet iu kyç goja  nja tre vjet.
Por Agroni tani shkruan:   Petroja i sigurtë në fitore, më propozoi  një shtyrje të re për afro tre vjet, sepse angazhohej për botimetdhe për hatrin e migjenologjisë unë pranova (Ha-ha-ha, i qeshi xhirafa miushit të qypit të Faik Konicës, në fabulënXhirafa dhe Miu tek artikulli im i Korierit Shakaja e radhës më 23.11.2005). Në kete artikull i shkruaja: Sëmundja do doktor, historiani do fakte, lexuesi do material të këndshëm por  shoh me keqardhje që tani pas tre vjetëve, i ka rënë mjaft takati,  nuk  po i përtyp më faktet, nuk sheh, nuk dëgjon por veç rend pas   fantazisë së vet. Kam hallin e lexuesit shkodran se prej Agronit po bëhet  bajat edhe Migjeni.
E çti thuash seriozes Shqipëri Etnike për gaztorin  dhe ato qyfyret e tejzgjatura të Baron Minhauzen-it (u fut me mushkën në batak dhe beson se shpëton duke e tërhequr veten nga flokët!) 
Se çfenomen për qytetin e traditave tregtare e kulturore: rënkon  se në diktaturë tregtarët e mendimtarët u vranë e sakatosën, në burgje, internime e çmendina dhe përzgjedh leshkon si ikonë të gjallë të persekutimit dhe shenjtërimit të fjalës së lire! Të reklamosh banalitetet e Agron Lukës si kryevepra të pjekurisë është mëkat i madh ndaj paraardhësve dhe pasardhësve të inteligjencës  shkodrane!!!





Të thëna e të provuara.
Që në krye e kam këshilluar Agron Lukën,  të matet kur përmend Migjenin, madje më mirë të mos ndihet,  meqë babai i tij e ka një peng  huazimi dhe sakatimi të veprës së Migjenit më 1954. Këtë dëshmon edhe i preferuari i tij si shahit, Dhimitër Shuteriqi: Migjeni ka një botim të keq të veprave të tij më 1954 (nga Gj.Luka); ka edhe një të mirë, nga Skënder Luarasi, më 1961. (Dh.Shuteriqi, Marin Beçikemi dhe shkrime, f.305, v.1986).
Ndë e ka ves, le të bëhet anonim e të përfitojë eksperiencën  e atyre kapuçonëve të zinj të hundës së thyer dhe pllakës së varrit, sepse edhe sikur ta dojë vërtet Migjenin e sado mirë të  flasë për të, mileti do të thonë: E, mo, na llafos ai djali i Gjovalinit, i cili më 1954 ia bëri Kush të do të mirën nuk do që të kujtohen veprat e këqia, por të mirat, në rast se ke. Kjo logjikë ndiqet edhe për kapacitetet letrare si E.Koliqi e A.Pipa e jo më për Gj.Lukën. Bëhet mirësi kur nuk iu përmendet emri për pasaktësitë ndaj Migjenit (si teza Migjeni serbnuk dinte shqipenshkroi për shkak të sëmundjesnuk njihte realitetin që ende helmatisin  historinë e letërsisë shqipe apo gjuhën e ndonjë truthari shqiptar apo të huaj. Ndërsa E. Koliqi e ndonjë  tjerër nuk mundi (apo nuk deshi) ti rishihte tezat e tij, A.Pipës i përmenden me nderim studimet e moshës së pjekur për Migjenin. (Kam botuar një letër të Arshi Pipës që ma dërgonte mua më 7.1.1992 ku ai përmendte me respekt mësuesin e tij të letërsisë S.Luarasi e ku shkruante:Studimi im shkruar frengjisht mbi Migjenin Mythi i prendimit në poezinë e Migjenit, 1971, është bazuar në vëllimin Migjeni-Veprat (1961) të përgatitur nga Skënder Luarasi (Drita, 16.1.2000, f.12). Por ja që Lukajt, vëllai në Australi e ajo mësuesja e letërsisë në Shkodër tregojnë se dinë më shumë e më saktë migjenologji duke barazvlerësuar faktet me supozimet.
Kështu veprojnë disa edhe kur diskutohet përvetësimi nga Gjovalin Luka e disa të tjerë të  shkrimeve të Migjenit që  Skënder Luarasi i kishte çuar për botim (përmbledhja Migjeni, 1948). 
Duke lënë mënjanë historitë e gjata, të cilat i kam trajtuar më parë, po fiksoj thelbin e çështjes në provën më bindëse: Ku i gjetën ata  novelat e gjata të Migjenit të pabotuara më parë që i kishte në original familja,  Olga Nikolla- Luarasi dhe i shoqi. 
Skënder Luarasi akuzon se ia përvetësuan  dhe kështu e ka shkruar edhe në botimet e Migjenit (1957,1961) ku përmend Gjovalin Lukën.
Ndërsa tani Agron Luka akuzon Skënder Luarasin për mashtrim dhe pretendon se i ati, Gjovalin Luka, e kishte vetë një kopje, pa sqaruar se nga e kishte gjetur. Ai i referohet edhe një replike të Dh. Sh. (ndaj shkrimeve të D. Kaloçit të bazuara në kujtimet e Skënder Luarasit) ku  shkroi se dy prozat që i botoi për hesap të vet Shuteriqi  i kishte marrë tek arkivi i Institutit të Shkencave. Në rrethanat e  konfliktit të interesit dhe  në moshë të  thyer ai  deklaroi:
Më 1945, menjëherë pas çlirimit, Instituti I Shkencave, i bleu të shtatë prozat e quajtura të gjata të Migjenit. Migjeni që në atë kohë, u vu në qarkullim të plotë, me çka dihej të kishte lënë si vepra(Dh. S.Shuteriqi Ja e vërteta e akuzave të Luarasit17.5.2003, f.12-13 Gazeta Shqiptare)
(Kjo bie ndesh me te verteten e  cituar me poshte tek Vepra e Migjenit. Kritikë e bibliografi, pa emër, Nëntori, nr.5, 1954, f.125-130)  kritika e  e redaksisë së organit të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve)

Meqë bëhej fjalë për nderin e Skënder Luarasit dhe ai nuk ishte gjallë, botova disa fragmente nga kujtimet e tij Ckam parë e çkam dëgjuar tek gazeta Albania (29-30-31.5.2003) dhe  Korieri (23.11.2005) me sqarime e dokumentat përkatëse. 
Po Agroni shprehet: Ti dhe as motra jote  nuk e patët kurajon ti përgjigjeshit flakë për flake prof. Shuteriqit dhe as sa qe gjallë, por e kapërditë këtë me turp! Pse nuk e hape gojën more trim atëhere, po këtu te Korrieri e ke hapur çorapNuk dimë as ndonjë trim migjenolog , që ta ketë kundërshtuar Shuteriqin! 
E  çti bëj që i ka të errur sytë e mendjen. Tre numra tek gazeta Albania (Dritë-hijet e Shuteriqit), tek Shekulli (Migjeni në shtratin e Prokrustit)  për të nuk ekzistojnë! 
Ndërsa për mua u bë një brengë e madhe se për të sqaruar më mirë disa pasaktësi e çoroditje, për  hesapet e Lukes  i prisha qetësinë disa të moshuarve të tjerëve. Në ato materiale marrin përgjigje shumë nga thashethemet që i pëlqejnë Agronit i cili bën  sikur skupton as materialet që i  ka botuar vetë. Apo mos ia tregon, shkruan e  boton dikush tjetër? Le ta thotë se i falen gjynahet.

      Të tallesh  me veten.
Në shkrimin e tij Zbulohen diskutim-kritika origjinale  e Skënder Luarasit më 1954 dhe përgjigja e Gjovalin Lukës,(Shqiperia etnike, nëntor 2005 dhe internet) ai për herë të parë publikoi  dy dokumente, tepër të rëndësishme, me të cilat padashur zbardhi të vërtetën dhe  sterrosi veten. Atje shkruhen qartë që në Arkivin e Institutit të Shkencave ndodheshin 6 poezi, origjinale të Migjenit, të shitura nga familja, ndërsa 7 novelat e gjata gjendeshin ende tek familja e Skënder Luarasit. Këtë fakt e pranon dhe vetë Gjovalin Luka të cilit i kishte mbetur kopja e daktilografuar e prozave në dorë( material i Skënder Luarasit i vitit 1948) e spo dinte si ta justifikonte burimin nga I kisjin mbire ne dore. 
Ndaj dridhej e përdridhet Agron Luka tek përpiqej që një kritikë të  redaksisë së revistës Nëntorit   ta serverte si Kritika origjinale e Skënder Luarasit dhe në artikullin vijues, kur ia kapa kokën  hilesë  e pranoi që edhe ai e mendonte se mund të mos ishte kritika e Skënder Luarasit, por megjithatë(?!) 
Në përgjigjen time (Shakaja e radhës me Migjenin, Korieri, 23.11.2005) sqarova:
Për dijeni të lexuesit, i ashtuquajturi zbulim arkivor i Agron Lukës, mund të lexohet gërmë për gërmë nga kushdo, edhe në organin e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve (Nëntori, nr.5, 1954, f.125-130, pa autor, Vepra e Migjenit''. Kritikë e bibliografi). 
Citojmë:  Gj.Luka në botimin e Veprave të Migjenit është përpjekur të na japë tekstin original, duke korigjuar vetëm ndonjë gabim shtypi torigjinalit duke përdorur për saktësimin e tekstit, edhe një dorëshkrim - për fat të keq, redaktonjësi nuk na thotë se çqe ky dorëshkrim- qëatij i ka rënë në dorë Veçse redaktonjësi mundi të ketë vetëm një kopje të daktilografuar të këtyre dorëshkrimeve e nuk mundi të bëjë korrektimin e kësaj kopje në bazë torigjinalit.(1) 
Po kështu, ai nuk pati parasysh edhe dorëshkrimin e 6këngëve të fundit  që u botuan më 1944, si shtojcë e Vargjeve të Lira e që i bleu këto kohët efundit, nga familja e poetit Arkivi Historik i Institutit të ShkencaveRedaktori nuk pat mundësinë të përdorë origjinalin që bleu tani vonë A.Historik.
 (Pra provohet se familja e Migjenit kishte shitur dorëshkrimet e 6  këngëve të fundit dhe jo 7 prozat e gjata siç pretendonte Shuteriqi Shën. i P.Luarasit)
Gjëja më e re e më me rëndës  që sjell ky redaktim i veprave të Migjenit, është botimi i 5 nga 7 ( familja thotë se janë 8 prozat epanjohura tauktorit). Dy prej këtyre i botoi në gusht1953, revista Letërsia jonë'': Të çelen arkapiatdhe Studenti në shtëpi
( Pra theksohet që  këto dy proza nuk janë nga ato që iu shitën A.Historik siç pretendon Dhimitër Shuteriqi . Shën. i P.L.). 
Po me sa duket, edhe këto tregime u botuan me gabime të shumta. Ne nuk mund të flasim për këto gabime, sepse nuk e njohimorigjinalin. Po këto gabime mund tishin evituar,sikur familja të vinte në dispozicion të redaktonjësitorigjinalin.(2) 
Për tekstet e pabotuara duheshin përdorë dorëshkrimet origjinale që ekzistojnë, dorëshkrime qëfamilja e ka për detyrë morale ti verë në dispoziciontë studjonjësve (3) 

Nga teksti i mësipërm korsiv shihet që:
 1. Gjovalin Luka zotëronte vetëm një material të pakorrektuar të novelave të panjohura e më gjerë që nuk ishte në gjendje tia tregonte burimin dhekuptohet që pa burimin origjinal nuk mund të bënte korrektimin e duhur. 
2. Shkrimi kritik nuk mund të jetë i SkënderLuarasit pasi ai ishte pjesëtar i familjes Migjeni (ikunati) dhe që i dispononte origjinalet mbi bazën e tëcilave bëri krahasimet e korigjimet e botimit të Gj.Lukës. 
Ato janë pasqyruar edhe në kritikën e Skënder Luarasit, një kopje të saj ia kam dorëzuar që më 2003 Agron Lukës. 
Atje provohen jo vetëm qindra gabimet ortografike por edhe çapëlimi i tekstit original nga Gjovalini.
Ndërsa për kritkën e Gjovalinit shkrova:
 E quaj të tepërt të zgjatem në komentimin e kritikës së Gjovalin Lukës që e marr të mirëqënë, ku pohon katërcipërisht: Se devijimet nga vepra e Migjenit me disa nga komentete papërshtatshme ''ishin puna e tij origjinale''; seGjovalini nuk e kishte parë ndonjëherë me sy origjinalin ( e te 8 novelave të pabotuara etj. Pa sqaruar se kopjen ku e gjeti?); supozonte, me të drejtë e largpamësi se ai origjinali ''mund tëgjendej'' në sëndukun ''misterioz'' të SkënderLuarasit ( pika 12). Dhe vërtet atje u gjend e upërdor nga Skënder Luarasi për korrekturën e botimin esaktë të veprës së Migjenit më 1957 dhe më pas shkrimet origjinale të Migjenit ia dhuroishtëpisë-muze në Shkodër që të shiheshin e përdoreshinnga të gjithë studjuesit, fjala vjen nga Moikom Zeqo e Rinush Idrizi, që në punimet e tyre ua kanë bërë edhendonjë koment a foto. 
I çuditshëm është fakti që Agron Luka nuk e ka lexuar me ''vëmendje'' ( apo s'ka dashur dashur t'ia kapë mendja) kritikën e të atit. Ajo u referohet qartë (siç duket nga termat e materialit) tezave zyrtare të kritikës së redaksisë së botimeve ( që s'kanë të bëjnë fare me ato të S.Luarasit, as në formë, as në përmbajtje). Sidomos kuptimplotë është fjalia e Gjovalinit: ''Si mund të më kërkohet mua që duheshin përdorë dorëshkrimet origjinale që ekzistojnë, dorëshkrime që familja ( e Migjenit) e kapër detyrë morale t'I verë në dispozicion. Mua më duket se as sot e kësaj dite ne nuk dimë sa dorëshkrime ka i mistershmi Skënder Luarasi. As unëdhe asnjë shok s'ka mundë t'i sigurojë këto dorëshkrime deri më sot PLOTESISHT''.

 Siç duket Gjovalini ''e shet'', por i biri se jep, provën e së vërtetës.  
Në fund Agron Luka shkruan:
Z. Angjelina Ceka (Luarasi) dhe Z. Petro Luarasi e keni fjalën ju!
Nuk e di se çthotë motra ime për këtë, por unë për hesapin tim po i them: O Agron Gjovalin Luka, pse e turpëron babanë.  A të funksionojnë tejqyrat dhe kaplloqja o burrë? (Për hiset e tua  doli fjale edhe Shuteriqi)

Rrenat e radhës
Agroni përdor çdo mjet për të përmbysur logjikën e fakteve dhe trillimet i sheqeros me  shprehje  nderi, bese e burrërie e atdhetarie.
Që në replikën e parë i kam bërë thirrje të ketë më tepër respekt për personalitetet e mirëfillta kombëtare  dhe kur sdëgjoi ia bërë një bejte  me Miun e  Xhirafën dhe prap iu përdrodh gjuha. Ndaj shpifjet po ia kthej me fakte safi nga shtypi i ditës. (që të mos dërdëllisë më se i ka thënë  Neritani) 
Si kandidati për deputet  i Partisë Demokristiane Agron Luka   predikonte   Zotin e ua lypte  votat   besimtarëve  katolikë duke u krenuar me  një farefis të shek.18-të, arqipeshkëv i Tivarit,  pa menduar se çu ka punuar i ati  kësaj grigje. (Irhan Jubica në artikullin Një varr për të vërtetën e eshtrave të Fishtës Milosao, 20.8.2007 citon  librin e At Konrrad Gjolaj,   çimarët,1996, Gjovalin Luka me të tjerë ishin njerëzit më aktivë të kohës në krye të luftës kundër fesë dhe njerëzve të fesë.)
. Meqë përmend Fishtën, atë shpifjen se Skënder Luarasi ka qenë kundërshtar i Patër Fishtës nga çbatak e ka peshkuar? Kur Skënder Luarasi takonte e përkrahte Fishtën në kohën e monarkisë Lukejt i  turreshin  qypit!
Po  ato marifetet  e stanit të sigurimsave dhe urrejtjen e verbër ndaj Kadaresë mos ia ka injektuar  ajo zoçka A e kullëzës së  Lasgush Poradecit  me ato aventurat mbresëlënëse  të përshkruara  nga penat Kadare-Lalaj. Ajo ia ka rregulluar politikën me kardinalët dhe biografinë  me Vatikanin? Ndër produktet e trurit të menderosur  (e kush i mban mend të gjitha) ka shpifje të sojit Skënder Luarasi konsiderohej si i grupit Malëshova-Dëshnica-Xoxe etj dhe ishte kushëri I KoçI Xoxes ( citoj: e çfarë mund të kishte përrallisur Luarasi aso kohe dhe që i autoçensuroi dhe i zhduku vetë, sapo ra nga fiku Xoxia i Madh, kushëri i Luarasëve ) (Vargjet e lira, 6.10.2008) ndërsa  në të njëjtën kohë thotë se S.Luarasi ia dedikonte jetën  qytetarit të Nderit të Mallakastrës, (M.Shehut) (që dihet se ishte kundërshtari më  i madh i K.Xoxes?!) 

Kushdo që të jetë K.Xoxe, o mendjeshkurtër-gjuhëgjatë, në farefisin e tij (që nuk lidhet kurkund me fisin tonë Kostallari-Luarasi)  bëjnë pjesë edhe vëllezërit Harallambi-Negovani, Spiro Ballkameni, Sotir A.Xoxe etj., martirë e financues të kishës,  shkollës shqipe e çështjes kombëtare Ata kanë kontribuar shumë më tepër me gjak e pasuri  për Shqipërinë Etnike se ata tregëtarët nga Lukiçi, dhe  pasardhësit e Xoxeve duhet të jenë krenarë për këtë.
-	Po atë termin agjent i Kominternitpse e lë jetim e nuk ia bashkangjit  Gjovalin Lukës? Apo e harrove që ke shkruar Aty nga vitet 1936,1937,1938 e më pas, nga Gjovalin Luka nga Parisi, nga Torino e nga Livorno, u sigurua një literaturë e madhe komuniste.  Veçanërisht, literatura e 1936-1937 përfshinte pjesën më të madhe të materialeve të Kongresit VII të Kominternit për "Frontin Popullor Antinazifashist", libra të klasikëve etj. (Tullën e bazamentit Evropës ia vuri kristianizmi -- nga Agron Luka, Historian nga Shkodra )
-	
Po vetë e ke  shpallur  rolin e tyt eti si korier sekret i ambasadës sovjetike në Tiranë ( ta them se mbahej edhe si mik besnik i titullarit të saj, Ch..)  dhe hafie e Enverit  për  damkosjen ekstreme të Koçit prandaj ai atë ditë të bukur  feste e rrahu publikisht në Pallatin e Brigadave. Ndërhyri Enveri që e shpëtoi. Ke shkruar se Gjovalini  materialet që i adresoheshin Koçit ia jepte Enverit (sqaroj se bëhet fjalë, mbi të gjitha, për dokumentat historike tepër të rëndësishme te  InformByrosë dhe letrën e PKBS për prishjen e marrëdhënieve sovjeto-jugosllave dhe tradhëtinë e Titos, por edhe udhëzimet e ambasadorit për të preferuarin e tij  K.Xoxe.) Ndërsa  Koçit iu vonuan këto informacione, Enveri  fshehtas lypi e mori garancitë nga Stalini, përgatiti strategjinë, terrenin e taboret e tij, organizoi fushatën e kurbaneve dhe i lau duart me agjentët  titistë Xoxe e Co. Desh e pësoi keq edhe ambasadori sovjetik nga   Stalini kur ai u përpoq tia shpjegonte se proletari Xoxe ishte komunist i vendosur dhe besnik i Bashkimit Sovjetik. (Nga Dokumente sekrete të Kominternit, botim në shqip).  Por po të kishte qenë një tjetër korier sekret ndoshta ngjarjet do të rridhnin ndryshe edhe për familjet Xoxe dhe Luka. Ato përrallat Xoxe-antisovjetik dhe agjent vlleh antishqiptar shko tregoja ndonjë tjetri, o Agron Luka, dhe jo fisit Xoxe për të justifikuar pelivanllëkun e Gjovalinit. Kur Agroni (apo Gjovalini) ankohen se diktatori nuk ua shpërbleu me mirënjohje (edhe pse Gjovalini shkeli detyrën dhe besën e mikut ambasador) do tu citoja fjalët e Stalinit:Nuk e njoh këtë zakon qensh (Kujtimet e sekretarin të Stalinit). Gjovalini pati goxha ofiqe e gëzoi jetë deri më 18.7 1955, ( Deputet i Shkodrës, anëtar i Presidiumit të Kuvendit Popullor të R. P. Sh., përfaqësues i Komitetit Shqiptar për Mbrojtjen e Paqes etj.)  
 (ndonjë mund të thotë se nuk qe budalla Enver Hoxha që ta mbante pranë më gjatë, sepse një ditë të bukur mund tia punonte edhe atij si Xoxes, fjala vjen tek Mehmet Shehu dhe Hrushovi) 
Sa për atë përrallën tjetër me dr.Gjatën, ai nuk sillej si duhej ( sa nje here e shtyu edhe nga shkallet) me heroinën e Luftës së Spanjës, Justina Shkupin, e cila ato kohë kurohej në spital. Ajo e tha një llaf   tek Mane Nishova  që ia tregoi vendin doktorit në rrugë administrative (ka shumë mundësi edhe me dijeni të Mehmet Shehut). Pse çpadrejtësi  ka këtu?


Ndersa në lidhje me tolerancën e atdhetarinë e Agron Lukës mjaftohem të citojme  Deklaratën e Myftinisë së  Shkodrës: masha të tilla si Agron Luka dhe shokët e tij  të futur nga të tjerë, gjithashtu nuk po reshtin së vepruari që të provokojnë dhe nxisin urrejtje dhe konflikte ndërfetare(Deklarate e Myftinise Shkoder , e shtunë, 19 gusht 2006  ).


Përmbyllje:  Bisedë intime 

OAgrontornitor-komedian-historian-gjuhëtar-tregëtar- matematicieniu tallavite si shumë o burrë, e kudo mbete toç.
  Na e bëre lëmsh edhe matematikën duke ngatërruar  postulatet me teoremat, ekuacionet me mosbarazimet dhe termat realë me irealë. Tash po ngatërrohesh edhe me nocionet elementare të shahut, cung-zvang-un, patin dhe matin! E na hiqesh si grosmjeshtër. Të kam bërë gjithnjë mat, ti kam pranuar gjithë revanshet, të kam mësuar lojra e  kombinacione të vjetra e të reja e pas tre vjetësh prap ke mbetur bylmez  E çtaksirat kam unë të humb kohë me ty  kur kam aq shumë punë të tjera për të bërë. Të paktën në matçin e radhës hajde I përgatitur,  mëso më mirë me kë ke të bësh, çdiplomim ka, ku punon, kush ndihmon me informata e  botime se boll I re në qafë pa të drejtë Angjelinës e Neritanit. Hap internetin, shko edhe tek kompjuteti i bibliotekës Kombëtare  të shohësh se kur dhe ku botoj dhe mjaft me marrëzitë: të tha Angjelina, të informoj Neritani,  te Gazeta Shqiptare Kaloshit i tha Neritani, tek RD- Patozit i ndërhyri po Neritani, tek Albania, Shekulli, Korieri, Republika, Shqip, 55, Panorama, Ndryshe, etj. po Neritani. Pse merr kot poza dedektivi privat. Spaska punë tjetër Neritani vetëm të merret me shkrimet e mia e avazin e Gon Lukës . Unë kam edhe motër e vëlla tjetër, miq e farefis.  Përmendua ngandonjëherë emrat se u ngelet hatri! Kështu bëhesh edhe më I besueshëm e më I rëndësishëm  për lexuesin se gjithë luarasllinjtë po merren me ty. 	Po ti, mor burrë, si e nxorre zbuluar Pjetrin e ndjerë tek RD dhe shqetësove  dynjanë gjer në Australi? Unë nuk botoj si ty,  me ndërhyrje, po ku më do e kur më do qefi, veçse pa bezdi. Ngandonjëherë qeras me ndonjë kafe. Po e pata materialin e gjatë, e shfaq  në internet ku mund ta shuaj edhe etjen për publikim dokumentash edhe  dialogun-chat-. 
E vazhdojme debatin si e ku ta doje qejfi veç te na garantohet vijueshmeria pa nderprerje e redaktim .


O Agroni i Lukejve nga Lukiçi i Shestanit!, po me Elsën e Shekullit, çpate xhanëm? Ajo si gazetare e përkushtuar zbatoi porosinë (pse çdo ti që të ngelet pa punë?!) përhapi vetëm lajmin e zbulimit në Bibliotekës Kombëtare  dhe as nuk e ciku  thelbin e çështjes se kush e pse i ndaloi Vargjet e Lira më 1936. (Mirë që nuk  të shkau gjuha  të përmendje edhe Mjeshtrin e Madh, o derëzi, se ai që ktheu shenjtoren në kurbatkë, kryetrimin në rrjepacak e pllumthin në shqiponjë, me një pëshpëritje të bën pluhur e hi, me rob e katandi e nuk kanë se ku të shprehin gjindja një ndje zot.) 
-	Atë thashethemin financiar, që e di se nuk e ke shpikur vetë, adresoja prurësit më të parë e laji duart e qetëso shpirtin.
Jo Elsa, por edhe ti, historiani i mirëfilltë, ndë e ditsh të vërtetë nuk e thua se të ngrin gjuha e biografia.. Për informacion më profesional çap në Tiranë,  tako dr. Malosmanin  e nënën e tij të nderuar, pyeti se  kush i parapagoi Vargjet e Lira, kush interesohej për botimin dhe kush ia kërcënoi e mallkoi babën kur  rrodhën libra të bllokuar nga magazina. Por mos harro kryesoren: me  këtë rast ai të ekzaminon mirë simptomat e sëmundjes (tërbim, errje sysh, pëtçartje, harresa) dhe të gjen ilaç   nëse të shkaktohen nga diabeti apo gurët në veshka. Ma dëgjo llafin:  Kush ka shëndetin, ska zili as mbretin!
 (Kësaj radhe nuk po të englendis me humor e poezi se nuk të lejon shëndeti që tia ndjesh  lezetin).
Npritje pr(h)abere tmira, tfalmeshnet,
 Petro i Skënderit të Petros të Ninit të Petrostë Kostës nga lagja Kostallarë e Luarasit, bash të tumave ilire të Kolonjës.

                                                                                  Petro Luarasi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## uj me gaz

> ...
>  Petro i Skënderit të Petros të Ninit të Petrostë Kostës nga lagja Kostallarë e Luarasit, bash të tumave ilire të Kolonjës.
> 
>                                                                                   Petro Luarasi



Thjesht per kuriozitet po pyes: Per cfare mund te duhej kjo?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

I nderuar ''uj me gaz''.
Kur dikush mburret se eshte nga Lukiçi i Shestanit pse tjetri te mos e permende identitetin se eshte nga Luarasi i Kolonjes, i famshem per tumat ilire te sapozbuluara?!
Ju p.sh, çfare lloj uji me gaz preferoni?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

GSH
-------

POLEMIKA
Në lidhje me artikullin:Shuteriqi: "Ja e vërteta e akuzave të Luarasit"
Ish-Kryetari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë dhe studjuesi e publicisti i njohur Dhimitër Shuteriqi, i përgjigjet akuzave të profesor Luarasit, të botuara para pak ditësh në faqet e "Gazetës" lexuesit kureshtar per te verteten i rekomandojme te lexoje artikujt: ‘’Migjeni në shtratin e Prokrustit’’, Shekulli, 29.5.2003 dhe  ‘’Dritëhijet e Shuteriqit dhe qitapi i babës’’, Albania, 29-30-31.5.2003, ku analizohen me fakte ''harresat'' dhe ''sajesat'' e Shuteriqit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## uj me gaz

> I nderuar ''uj me gaz''.
> Kur dikush mburret se eshte nga Lukiçi i Shestanit pse tjetri te mos e permende identitetin se eshte nga Luarasi i Kolonjes, i famshem per tumat ilire te sapozbuluara?!
> Ju p.sh, çfare lloj uji me gaz preferoni?


I nderuar Petro Luarasi,

se pari me falni qe po ju shkruaj ne pseudonim. Ne lidhje me pyetjen tuaj sepse ne kushte "normale" mburrja nuk i sherben askujt. Une ujin me gaz do e doja te paster.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

Fragmente nga ‘’Migjeni në shtratin e Prokrustit’’, botuar në ''Shekulli'', më 29.5.2003. 

“Nuk merrem me hesape të trashëguara, por do të botoj gjithë ç’kam ruajtur nga im atë Skënder Luarasi”. Kështu shprehet  trashëgimtari i intelektualit të njohur prof.Luarasit, i nxitur nga polemikat në media Luarasi-Shuteriqi, për veprën e Migjenit, konflikt që zuri fill në vitin ’48, mes njërit, autor i monografisë së poetit dhe tjetrit, ish- kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtareve...''

Kush janë sipas Luarasit “Prokrustët” e Migjenit?
Janë pikëpamje të ndryshme dhe individë të ndryshëm. Në botimin e afërt do të citoj se ç’kanë thënë ata në veprat e tyre. Mund të përmend Karl Gurakuqin, Dhimitër Shuteriqin, çfarë ka thënë Arshi Pipa në dy raste në vitin ’44 dhe në ’45. Robert Elsie, gjithashtu, një studiues skrupuloz, por në këtë rast ka shkelur në dërrasë të kalbur, duke e cilësuar Migjenin me prejardhje serbe dhe se nuk e ka ditur gjuhën shqipe.

Dritë-hijet e Shuteriqit
Fakte “të harruara” nga Shuteriqi në polemikën: “Ja e vërteta e akuzave të Luarasit” (“Gazeta Shqiptare” 17 maj 2003). Gazeta Shqiptare , dt.15.4-20.4.2003, botoi disa fragmente nga libri i kujtimeve të prof.Skënder Luarasit ‘’Ç’kam pare e ç’kam dëgjuar’’ku, ndër të tjera, mbi bazën e dokumenteve , tregoheshin shkurtimisht peripecitë e botimit të librit të tij për jetën e veprën e Migjenit. Atje përmendej edhe prof.Dh.Shuteriqi i cili ka bërë një replikë... prof.Luarasi analizon disa pikëpamje “tabu” të prof.Dhimitër Shuteriqit mbi Migjenin.Ky material është ofruar  nga artikulli i akademikut Shuteriqi, botuar në një të përditshme me titull “Ja të vërteta e akuzave të Luarasit” , duke iu kundërpërgjigjur një artikulli të mëparshëm, fragment nga libri i kujtimeve të prof.Skënder Luarasit “Ç’kam parë e ç’kam dëgjuar” ku ndër të tjera, mbi bazën e dokumenteve tregoheshin shkurtimisht peripecitë e botimit të librit të tij për jetën e veprën e Migjenit.

Shuteriqi
Në monografinë e tij “Migjeni”, botuar në revistën “Literatura Jonë”, viti 1948, prof.Dhimitër Shuteriqi shkruan: -“Migjeni vdiq më 28 Gusht 1938. Ishte plot 28 vjeç. (Lindi në Shkodër më 30 shtator 1910)…”
-Gjithë shkrimet e tij - merren me vuajtjen fizike të poetit, vuajtje që nuk do parë e shkëputur nga varfëria e tuberkulozi i tij.”
-Influenca të ndryshme kryqëzoheshin në vent tonë. Kështu ndërsa njëri s’kish flakur mirë Baudelaire-in, tjetri nuk shkëputej akoma nga Leopardi, një i tretë nga d’Annunzio, një i katërt Migjeni – nga Dostojevski, dhe ndoshta, nga Niezsche.
-Le të kthehemi edhe një herë tek mosqartësia e Migjenit, karakteristikë e rinisë përparimtare të kohës…. Trajta e mbinjeriut “Dithyramb Nietzsche-an” është një gabim që ridhte nga paqartësia e tij ideologjike.
-Çaste të paqartësisë janë edhe çastet e tij pesimiste, të pazakonshme, të Migjenit i cili zakonisht është optimist…Në çaste të tilla në prag të vdekjes, poeti ka mundur të shkruajë një vjershë si ajo që mban titullin "Nën flamujt e melankolisë", vjersha e fundit e librit të tij ku ai shket, dhe përpjekjet e tij e të shokëve e krahason dhimbshëm me atë të malit që polli një mi.
-Nuk mund të thohet me siguri se Migjeni e pat njohur historinë e letërsisë shqipe. Eshtë e vështirë të gjesh te ai gjurmat e një influence brënda përbrënda kufijve tona.
-Migjeni si poet s’ka arritur ta njohë mirë teknikën e prozodisë shqiptare. Kur erdhi në Shqipëri(v.1933) ai e kishte harruar shumë shqipen dhe letërsinë e saj duhet ta njihte tepër pak, që të mos thomi aspak.
-Le të shënojmë gjithashtu se, prej familjes orthodhokse shkodrane, ai kishte si gjuhë të shtëpisë sërbishten. -Veprat që kemi të botuara prej tij, janë të viteve 1934-1937. Në to, ndihet që Migjeni nuk e zotëron mirë shqipen, me gjithë që nuk ka dobësi të tepruara, që do ta dëmtonin tepër artin e tij.

Skënder Luarasi tek “Migjeni në shtratin e Prokrustit” sqaron:
Megjithëse Migjeni ka rrojtur e ka punuar në kohën tonë dhe shumë prej nesh e kanë njohur e kanë folur personalisht me të, në sa është shkruar për të, janë thënë edhe gjëra që nuk i përgjigjen së vërtetës. Për të dëftyer se të ç’natyre janë këto gabime, të cilat na bie për barrë t’i ndreqim, po e nisim me datëlindjen e Migjenit.
-E bazuar nuk e di se në ç’dokument, “Literatura Jonë”, viti 1948, jep motin 1910. Sipas librit të shtëpisë, në të cilin janë shënuar ngjarjet kryesore të gjithë familjarëvet, gjejmë datën e vërtetë të lindjes së Migjenit: 13 tetor 1911- me stilin e ri kalendarik (30 shtator 1911, me stilin e vjetër); dhe u nda nga jeta në moshën 27-vjeçare më 26 gusht 1938 (me stilin e ri).
-Më tej në librin e cituar S.Luarasi në mënyrë të hollësishme dëshmon gjakun shqiptar të Migjenit: I gjyshi i Migjenit, Nikolla Dibrani – quhej me këtë mbiemër gjenerik se familja e kishte origjinën nga Dibra e Madhe, nga fshatrat ortodokse shqiptare të Rekës (andej ka qenë edhe poeti patriot Josif Jovan Bagëri) - qe shpërngulur në Shkodër nga mezi i shekullit të 19-të. Kemi plot këso familje të shpërngulura në këtë qytet të Veriut:
Gjergaj, Trimçev, Siliqi, Banushi, Kadiqi, Dibra,etj. Kur shkonte si murator nëpër katundet e ndryshme, në Mal të Zi, Nikolla u njoh dhe u martua me Stakë Milanin nga Kuçi, e cila edhe ajo si gjithë banorët e asaj krahine, kishte shqipen për gjuhë amëtare. Ata lindën dy djem: Gjergjin(Gjokën) dhe Kriston. Gjergji, tregtar më 17 shtator 1900 u martua me Sofi Anastas Kokoshin. Nga këta prindër shqiptarë lindi Millosh Gjergj Nikolla, nga familja dibrane e Nikollave dhe ajo shkodrane e Kokoshëve.
-Skënder Luarasi pasi analizon në detaje veprën e Migjenit thekson:
Por gjithë këto trajta e shumë të tjera të përdorura drejt prej Migjenit që janë ndryshuar pa ndonjë kriter dhe janë ''përdhunuar''në botimin e tashëm ( botim i Gj.Lukës në vitit 1954): dëshmojnë se Migjeni më 1935 ka patur kuptim më të drejtë për gjuhën shqipe se shumë shkrimtarë shqiptarë më 1954 , megjithëse Migjeni i bëri mësimet në shkollë të huaj, larg atdheut.
-Jo vetëm në mendimin, por edhe në formën me të cilën e vesh mendimin Migjeni është më i përparuari nga të gjithë shkrimtarët shkodranë bashkëkohës, me tendencën e tij centripetale në lëmën e gjuhës shqipe. -Që të kuptohet madhështia e veprës së Migjenit, duhet së pari të njihen mirë rrethanat në të cilat shkroi e punoi Migjeni. Fare pak qenë të rinjtë të cilët që më 1935 u bënë ballë këtyre çorbaxhinjve në lëmin e letrave…të rinj si: Andrea Varfi, Petro Marko,Aleks Çaçi,Kristaq Tutulani, etj. të cilët na bënin pak fllad në atë zagushi mendore. Të tjerët qitnin në dritë xhinde. Kur luhej komedia e 25-vjetorit të indipendencës shqiptare në Tiranë, nja 75 poetastra shqiptare (midis tyre edhe Dh.Shuteriqi me pseudonym ''Shpati’’) i thurnin himne dinastisë së Zogut dhe ''mbarsnin malin''.
-Shuteriqi ose nuk e ka njohur fare Migjenin, ose nuk ka dashur ta njohë, dhe ka qëlluar të ç’orientojë gjithë rininë tonë kur shkroi në “Përpjekja shqiptare”, në maj 1937 fjalët e shëmtuara: “Vetëm Koliqi qëndron përmbi shokët me ato novela që na japin disa anë të  shpirtit shqiptar. Koliqi ka zotësi të shohë andej…” -Çudi se me çfarë indulgjence e sheh Shuteriqi letërsinë tonë të atëhershme! Dënon Ernest Koliqin ( dikur idhullin e tij ) se shkruante “Rranishten e Durrësit”, dënon vetveten se nuk e flaku mirë influencën e Baudelair-it (të cilit i dedikon ‘’Kangët Tragji-komike’’ në ‘’Kangët e rinisë së parë) dhe shkruan për Migjenin: “Po, Migjeni pa kundërshtim, ishte më i pjekuri dhe më i qarti nga të gjithë, ai që u shkëput që në fillim, megjithëse jo i tëri, nga influencat e huaja dekadente.”
-Po zgjatem shumë për gjëra të pa nevojshme. Dhe unë i atij mendimi jam, po ja që të këtilla gjëra të pa nevojshme na shtron Dhimitër Shuteriqi në monografinë e tij mbi Migjenin, mirëpo këto gjëra, pasi shkruhen keq ,duhen ndrequr. Për botimin e veprës së Migjenit iu afrova Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve që më 1948; po mbasi ata kanë vendosur që Skënder Luarasit të mos i lëshohet vënd në “Literatura Jonë”...
Mbas shume peripecish ne vitin 1957 u botua vepra e plote e Migjenit nga Skender Luarasi ku demaskohen nje sere shtremberimesh e falsifikimesh qe per fat te keq ende perseriten tek-tuk.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

menjefjale  petrol eshte petro luarasi.. apo jo..

mirseke ardhur ne forum o nipi petro nini luarasit.. e djali skender luarasit.. 

ne forum ka shum shkrime per migjenin e per luarasin.. e juve ne se kini durim mblidhini  bashk e hidhini nje sy..

do desha te na sjellesh ketu poemat e famshme te bajronit e shilerit qe babai juaj i nderuar .. profesor skender luarasi i ka shqiperuar ketu e 70  vjet me pare ne mos gaboj.. 

cdo te mire..

..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

I nderuar Brari,
Duke respektuar deshiren tuaj  dhe kureshtjen e  pjesemarresve ne kete komunitet atdhetar e demokratik, jam i gatshem te ofroj materiale te shumta veç druaj se mos tejkaloj cakun.
Skënder Petro Luarasi  ka shqiperuar nga Fridrih Shileri veprat:  Vilhelm Teli (1934), Intrigë e dashuri (1955), Hajdutët (1958), Fiesko(1958), Vajza e Orleansit, Don Karlos (e pa botuar), 
Johann Christoph Friedrich von Schiller (1759-1805) cilësohet si dramaturgu më i shquar gjerman dhe i dyti pas Gëtes si figurë udhëheqëse e letërsisë gjermane. Tematika qe ai trajton eshte realiste dhe ndriçon fenomene teper aktuale per kombin shqiptar edhe  ne ditet e sotme: dashuri per vendin, dinjitetin e unitetin kombetar, mosperulje ndaj diktatoreve e padrejtesive, etj.
Fragmentet nga Vilhelm Teli,   ''Atdheut, besnik shiko ti rrish më pranë'',''E vjetra shembet,kohët po ndryshojnë''   u dhane si tema hartimi në gjimnazet e Tiranes  e Shkodrës më 1935  dhe bene buje. Ne Shkoder shumë nxënës si: Qemal Stafa, Vasil Llazari, Arshi Pipa, Xhemal Broja, etj. shkruan hartime të shquara.
Po i botojme fragmentet qe lexuesi te gjykoje  vlerat:

''E vjetra shembet, kohët po ndryshojnë,
Një jetë e re po lulëzon gërmadhash''.

Antinghauseni

A paska pasur aq guxim fshatari,
Me mjet të vet, pa ndihmë të bujarve?
Kur paska kaq besim në vetvete, 
Nuk ka nevojë, jo, për forcën tonë;
Shkujdesur mund të zbresim ne në varr,
Duke menduar që fuqi të ra
Do rritin madhërin e njerëzisë.
(Vë duart mbi krye të djalit, i cili qëndron më gjunjë para tij.)
Prej kësaj koke, ku vendosën mollën,
Liri e re më e mirë do blerojë;
E vjetra shembet, kohët po ndryshojnë,
Një jetë e re po lulëzon gërmadhash.



''Atdheut besnik shiko t'i rrish më pranë
E ta pushtosh me gjithë zemrën tënde''

Antinghauseni
Djal' njihe mir' kët' popull prej barinjsh!
E njoh unë q'e udhëheq n'luftë;
Unë e kam parë qysh luftoi në Favenc.
Po le të vijnë e të na vënë zgjedhë;
Ne s'do ta mbajmë kurrë atë zgjedhë.
- Im nip, mëso të dish prej ç'fisi je!
Mos flak margaritarët e vërtetë
Për hir të një shkëlqimi të gënjeshtërt.
Ji prijës i një populli të lirë,
Që të bën veten fli nga dashuria
Dhe qëndron tok me ty në luft' e vdekje;
Kjo qoftë bujaria që të mburr.
Forco cilsit' e trashëguara t'gjakut;
Atdheut besnik shiko t'i rrish më pranë
E ta pushtosh me gjithë zemrën tënde;
Këtu ësht' e forta rrënjë e forcës sate;
Atje, në vend të huaj, qëndron vetëm,
Si i dobëti kallam q'e thyen shqota

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

''Vajza e Orleansit'' e botuar nga Shileri më 1801, dramatizon veprën e heroines franceze Zhan D'Ark. 

                     Zhana
 Po çlodhen armët, zhurmë e luftës hesht,
Pas fushës gjaktë vijnë këngë e valle;
Ndër rrugë ushtojnë melodira t'ëmbla.
Altarë e tempuj ndrijnë prej festimit.
Dhe beret (**) gjithë veshur me blerim
Dhe shtyllat janë mbështjellë me gërsheta.
Qyteti është mbushur plot me miq,
Që posi valët turren drejt festimit.
Nga lumturia ndizet një gëzim
Dhe një mendim rreh në çdo kraharor;
U zhdukën zemërimi dhe urrejtja
Të lumtur janë sot e të bashkuar.
Kushdo q’ e ndjen se rrjedh nga fisi frëng
Tani kët’ emr’ e thotë më me mburrje,
Kurorë e vjetër ndrin më me shkëlqim,
Dhe gjithë Franca nderon mbretn' e saj.
Por mua, q'e plotësova ç'është e madhe,
Ky gaz i gjithë botës nuk më prek;
Së prapi më është kthyer zemra ime,
Dhe rreh të shkojë larg nga ky festim
Në kampin britanik kërkon të hidhet
N'atë drejtim më bredh shikimi sot
Dhe si hajdute shkoj nga rreth i miqve
Që të mos ma kujtojnë fajin e rëndë.
Unë të mbaj fytyrën e një burri;
Në këtë gjoks, në shpirtin tim të dlirë?
Kjo zemra që shkëlqen me dritë qielli
Të rrahë për një dashuri tokësore?
Unë, që quhem shpëtimtare e Francës-
Dhe luftëtare eprore e Perëndisë,
Të digjem për armikn' e vendit tim!
Posi ia thënkam diellit këtë gjë
Dhe pika nuk më bie dhe s'më vret turpi!
(Mbasi hesht pak, me gjallëri më të madhe).
Apo ta vrisja? Po si mund ta vrisja
Pasi e pashë? Atë ta vrisja unë
Më parë vrisja veten. A kam faj?
Pse m'erdhi keq dhe u solla njerëzisht?
Mëkatë qenka dhimbja? A ke dëgjuar
Zërin e mëshirës e të njerëzisë?
Dhe për të tjerët që ke prerë vetë?
Përse të heshtë shpata kur djaloshi
Valez t'u lut me lot t'ia falje jetën.
Zemër dinake don të gënjesh qiellin.
Jo, nuk të shtyu zëri i shenjtë i shimbjes
Ç'm'u desh që ta shikoja drejt në sy!
T'i shoh tiparet e fytyrës bukur!
Fatzezë!, ai shikim të solli prishjen.
Një vegël qorre kërkon perëndia-
Me sy të verbër duhej ta mbaroje
Se sa po pe, të la mburojë e qiellit
Dhe rrjeti i ferrit ja të kapi ty.
(Mendohet, dëgjon muzikën, pastaj flet).
O krrabë, pse ta zura vendin
Me shpatën luftarake,
Dhe prej teje lisi i shenjtë
U largova përgjithnjë?
Mua mbretëreshë e qiellit
Mos më ishe shfaqur kurrë
Merre prapë ç'më premtove
S'jam e denjë për kurorën.
Pashë tërë qiellin e hapur,
Pashë engjëjt e ndriçuar...
Por dëshirë tjetër më ka kapur
Që nuk jeton në botën e kulluar.
Pse më ngarkove detyrë të tmerrshme
Mua të dobëtës të kryej?
Si është e mundur një zemër e ndjeshme
Dhuratën e natyrës ta fyej?
Jo, prej qenieve të lira
Zgjidh zbatonjësit e tu;
Prej reve të dlira
Merri, mua më ler këtu.
Zgjidh të pastërtit, të kulluarit,
Të lumturit, të gëzuarit...
Kjo vashë shpirtbutë\
Ty, hyjneshë, po të lutë.
 Ç'pata q’ u mora me luftrat 
Me grindje të princave?
Miturisht ruaja shqerrat
Në lëndinat kodrave
Seç u shtyra drejt rrëmetit
Në mëkat e në mjerim,
Në pallat të madh të mbretit
Ah, ky s'qe qëllimi im!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

''Don Karlos'', tragjedi me tematikë nga historia e  popullit spanjoll u botuar më 1783. Eshte nje nga veprat me te fuqishme qe demaskon inkuizicionin.


Karlosi

 Po admiroj,
Priftin nunosës hokatar të mbretit
Që rrëfen aq lezeçëm meselerat.
Shpesh kam dëgjuar, e nuk thonë kot,
Se shpifësjellësit e gërgasësit
I kanë bërë botës dëm më shumë 
Se helmi ose kama e vrasësit…
……………………………

At Domingo

Princ, s'kam guxim
Të hyj në fshehtësinë e hallit tuaj;
Veçse ju lutem, Naltësia juaj
Të mbajë mend që vetëdijë e vrarë 
Vetëm në kishë gjen shpëtim e strehë,
Për ku monarkët s'kanë çelës, dhe
Ku vetë mizorirat mund të shuhen
Nën mlatësin e shenjtit Sakrament.
Më duket se u shpreha fare qartë,
I dashur Princ?

………………….

(Karlosi i drejtohet te atit)

Karlosi

Ju keni qenë. Mos më urreni më.
Ju dashuroj me zjarr posi fëmija
Veç mos m’urreni më.Ç’gëzim i madh
Kur ndjen se të nderon një shpirt i lartë
Kur di që gazi ynë gëzon tjetrin
Që brenga jonë i ndrydh krahrorin botës
Që vuajtja jonë e bën të derdhë lot!
Sa bukur për babanë kur shëtit
Dorë për dore me të birin e dashur
N’udhën e trëndafiltë të rinisë
T’a shohësh edhe një herë ëndrën e jetës
Sa bukur është të përjetosh veten
Në veprën e pavdekshme të birit
Duke i shërbyer shekujve !-O sa bukur
Të bjellë ç’pat korrur biri i dashur
Të mbledhësh ç’u rrit shpejt,me parandjenjë
Sado të jetë mirënjohës! Babë
Murgët e mençur tuajt s’bënë fjalë
Për këtë paradis të tokës.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

